# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  **SPOILERS**The Walking Dead discussion thread

## shane77m

I thought I would start a thread for discussing the Walking Dead after reading the following thread. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-The-Governor

If anyone wants to discuss you can do it here or continue in the thread above. Just thought I would start it so that it would be safe to share spoilers.

----------


## angelatc

TV show or comic books?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is a better thread for this question...

On the subject of the Walking Dead, does it drive anyone else crazy that they don't eliminate the walkers on the other side of a chain link fence with a spear, sword etc, right through the fence? You could stand there and do it for hours. Yet they just leave them there on the other side of the fence, waiting...

----------


## V3n

I thought the last episode confronted "preemptive strike" vs. "defense" so well!

Woodbury gearing up to attack, in the name of defense..  And the prison gang, having been attacked, willing to take up arms to strike back (t'rrists??).. and Andrea, the one willing to discuss diplomacy, being labelled as the traitor.. This last episode brought it all home!

And can't argue with the title..!

----------


## tttppp

> This is a better thread for this question...
> 
> On the subject of the Walking Dead, does it drive anyone else crazy that they don't eliminate the walkers on the other side of a chain link fence with a spear, sword etc, right through the fence? You could stand there and do it for hours. Yet they just leave them there on the other side of the fence, waiting...


I was basically thinking the same thing. They can definetely kill off those walkers.

----------


## shane77m

> TV show or comic books?



I would say either. Probably be best to note which one though when posting.

Speaking of the comics, doesn't the group have to deal with a group of cannibals stalking them as well as the Governor while they are at the prison?

----------


## shane77m

> This is a better thread for this question...
> 
> On the subject of the Walking Dead, does it drive anyone else crazy that they don't eliminate the walkers on the other side of a chain link fence with a spear, sword etc, right through the fence? You could stand there and do it for hours. Yet they just leave them there on the other side of the fence, waiting...


It would be great way to kill boredom.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> This is a better thread for this question...
> 
> On the subject of the Walking Dead, does it drive anyone else crazy that they don't eliminate the walkers on the other side of a chain link fence with a spear, sword etc, right through the fence? You could stand there and do it for hours. Yet they just leave them there on the other side of the fence, waiting...


Yeah I've been wondering that for ages now.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> TV show or comic books?


Graphic novel, not comic book!

----------


## shane77m

On the show I would like to see someone on a steamroller run over a herd of zombies. I think that would make for some good entertainment.

----------


## beaker

i've said that to myself every time they show a bunch of zombies outside the fence. i just want to take a spear or something and start poking them thru the eye, one by one.

----------


## dannno

> i've said that to myself every time they show a bunch of zombies outside the fence. i just want to take a spear or something and start poking them thru the eye, one by one.


Ya if they were well stocked on ammo and explosives, they could kill all the ones around, then make some noise and attract more. Do this a few times per day and you could significantly reduce the number of zombies in the area.

But eventually they would start piling up outside the fence. They would have to move the dead zombies.

----------


## familydog

> On the subject of the Walking Dead, does it drive anyone else crazy that they don't eliminate the walkers on the other side of a chain link fence with a spear, sword etc, right through the fence? You could stand there and do it for hours. Yet they just leave them there on the other side of the fence, waiting...


You want to limit your exposure to enemy scouts and unknown living groups. The prison fence has got to be several miles long. You have to spend hours killing zombies and even more time disposing of the bodies. Burning corpses draws attention and so does leaving them pile up by the fence. Plus that is just that much more exposure to disease. This, of course, is all in the logic of the fiction.

The reality is that the producers need to constantly remind of audience of the zombie threat.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Imo

 Before the season ends, tyreese kills the governor. Hershel dies.  My predictions.

Also, Morgan is reunited with the group next week.

----------


## Smart3

> Imo
> 
>  Before the season ends, tyreese kills the governor. Hershel dies.  My predictions.
> 
> Also, Morgan is reunited with the group next week.


Tyreese is executed by the Governor in the canon. Since he's not part of Rick's groharup in the TV show, he may do as you say. 

Hershel can't die - he's two characters now since they killed off Dale (which was not canon)

Morgan is likely reunited soon, perhaps next week. Only problem is his son is probably dead.

----------


## shane77m

It seems that the writers of the show are taking Merle through a change. Or it could just be him trying to survive. Maybe they realize that Darryl is a hit with the audience so they are trying to make Merle more like him??? His and Hershel's conversation about the Bible tends to make me think they are bringing Merle to a redemptive phase in the story. Perhaps they may have him lay down his life for the group??? 

I hope they don't end this season on a cliff hanger.

----------


## tttppp

> It seems that the writers of the show are taking Merle through a change. Or it could just be him trying to survive. Maybe they realize that Darryl is a hit with the audience so they are trying to make Merle more like him??? His and Hershel's conversation about the Bible tends to make me think they are bringing Merle to a redemptive phase in the story. Perhaps they may have him lay down his life for the group??? 
> 
> I hope they don't end this season on a cliff hanger.


I can almost guarantee you they will end the season on a cliffhanger.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I think the scientist is going to play a role in the governor's death.

----------


## dannno

> I can almost guarantee you they will end the season on a cliffhanger.


Ya, that's going to suck.. October is a long ways away..

----------


## newbitech

trivia question tonight, which tv series set a record for 16.9 million viewers for a single episode

----------


## newbitech

What drives me crazy about this series is knowing that everyone is carrying the illness, so how come some people can die of a single scratch, while others can get their leg chewed off and survive?

and by the way, thanks for the spoilers alert.  I "tivo" my episodes so I can watch at my convenience.

----------


## tttppp

> Ya, that's going to suck.. October is a long ways away..


Yeah but there is Breaking Bad in the mean time.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Chain linked fence + spears=zombie solution

----------


## Smart3

> What drives me crazy about this series is knowing that everyone is carrying the illness, so how come some people can die of a single scratch, while others can get their leg chewed off and survive?
> 
> and by the way, thanks for the spoilers alert.  I "tivo" my episodes so I can watch at my convenience.


It doesn't effect everyone in the same way.

----------


## newbitech

> It doesn't effect everyone in the same way.


Yeah, we keep telling ourselves that. I suppose that the zombie fluids can cause some kind of toxic shock that kills people too.  Some people may have a stronger immunity to hold the infection at bay.  Others could be right on the verge of turning and even the slightest interruption in their immune response could trigger death.

I also wonder what is it about the zombies that keep them from trying to eat each other?  Is it the smell of the infection?  Cause I remember early on some of the survivors covered themselves in the zombie parts.  But then, if everyone is infected, how can the zombies tell the difference between those that are dead and those that are alive?  Maybe once the infection takes over, it smells different to them?

----------


## Tunink

In one of the earlier episodes Rick and Shane were on a run and came across a fence. Rick intentionally cut him self and it set the walkers off.

I think they can "smell" the live blood in you vs smelling "death"
in the other zombies.

----------


## newbitech

> In one of the earlier episodes Rick and Shane were on a run and came across a fence. Rick intentionally cut him self and it set the walkers off.
> 
> I think they can "smell" the live blood in you vs smelling "death"
> in the other zombies.


Yeah that is what I think too.  It's just somehow the smelling death keeps them away?  I guess because it masks the smell of live blood.  That begs the question, why isn't the prison and the town draped in zombie carcass?

----------


## shane77m



----------


## shane77m

I have been wondering how that in season 2 when Shane broke Randal's neck, how zom-Randal was able to walk around.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I have been wondering how that in season 2 when Shane broke Randal's neck, how zom-Randal was able to walk around.


Maybe 'coz he was a zombie ... ?

----------


## beaker

i think what he's asking is, wouldn't he have been paralyzed meaning the baser instincts a zombie's brain seem to retain wouldn't make their way to the muscles that control those instincts... such as walking. that would also suggest someone would come back as a zombie if you shot them in the head. to that i would answer, it's a tv show.. lol. but perhaps they didn't think that much into it.

----------


## shane77m

> i think what he's asking is, wouldn't he have been paralyzed meaning the baser instincts a zombie's brain seem to retain wouldn't make their way to the muscles that control those instincts... such as walking. that would also suggest someone would come back as a zombie if you shot them in the head. to that i would answer, it's a tv show.. lol. but perhaps they didn't think that much into it.


you are correct.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> i think what he's asking is, wouldn't he have been paralyzed meaning the baser instincts a zombie's brain seem to retain wouldn't make their way to the muscles that control those instincts... such as walking. that would also suggest someone would come back as a zombie if you shot them in the head. to that i would answer, it's a tv show.. lol. but perhaps they didn't think that much into it.


Yeah, I know. I was just teasing.

We're talking about zombies here, so we can't really expect much in the way of "physiological correctness".

Shane could just as easily have cut Randal's throat or whatever. It's all the same, from the "plot device" perspective.

Anyway, if you're goiing to buy into the whole zombie thing in the first place, it's not that much of an extra stretch to assume that the virus is able to overcome or work around any spinal cord damage.

In fact, one could almost expect that this would be the case. After all, if the virus can use "dead" brains, then surely it can also use "dead" nerves.

----------


## shane77m

I think it will be interesting if the story line goes into more detail about the effects/cause of the virus/organism causing the zombification. If not, then I will have to work around the plot holes.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I think it will be interesting if the story line goes into more detail about the effects/cause of the virus/organism causing the zombification. If not, then I will have to work around the plot holes.


The entire show is an exercise in suspension of disbelief, and "don't do that you idiot!".

----------


## angelatc

> I can almost guarantee you they will end the season on a cliffhanger.



I'm thinking that I have a hunch what it might be. Graphic novel allusion.....

----------


## shane77m

In episode 3.13 Rick had the perfect chance to take out the Governor. I imagine he will be regretting not taking it before this season is over.

----------


## beaker

i get the feeling andrea and/or the adviser will have something to do with the governors death maybe.

----------


## angelatc

> i get the feeling andrea and/or the adviser will have something to do with the governors death maybe.


Or maybe Maggie?  I really wish they'd let Darryl run the group for a little while.  His instincts are usually dead on, while Rick is all sorts of crazy these days.  For example, I think there would be an arrow in the governor's head already.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

One thing I've always wondered when they're packing ammo into bags or handing boxes of ammo out on the show is if they realize that there are dozens of different commonly used calibres which aren't interchangeable. The episode where Rick goes back to his hometown and there's that black guy holes up there with a massive cache, he and Michone just start packing random boxes of ammo into their bags without even looking at it to see if their guns accept it.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> Or maybe Maggie?  I really wish they'd let Darryl run the group for a little while.  His instincts are usually dead on, while Rick is all sorts of crazy these days.  For example, I think there would be an arrow in the governor's head already.


Rick gets on my nerves. I actually like the Governor more than him.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Rick gets on my nerves. I actually like the Governor more than him.


I'd take Rick over the Governor any day. Michonne pegged the Guv when she described him as "charming Jim Jones type." He's got plenty of charisma - as sociopaths often do. 

Darryl is, in many ways, the most decent & honorable of all the  characters - and he chooses to follow Rick's leadership (even over his  own brother).

I have no doubt he would make the same choice even if joining the Governor had been an option. There's a reason for that ...

(In case it must be spelled out: Rick is a good man. The Governor is an evil man.)

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> (In case it must be spelled out: Rick is a good man. The Governor is an evil man.)


Rick annoys me more than Justin Bieber.

----------


## Carlybee

Rick will find his way back...he's had a lot on his plate. I hope Michonne pokes the Guv's other eye out.

----------


## shane77m

So much for Merle.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I actually saw that part when I was flipin' around last night.  I guess I missed the part where he got his J.J. Armes accessory thingy.

Come on, who remembers J.J. Armes?

----------


## phill4paul

> So much for Merle.


  Died the good fight. Should have waited till the governor was clear in sight.

----------


## newbitech

> Died the good fight. Should have waited till the governor was clear in sight.


yeah wtf, I thought he was going after one eyed willy too.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Great episode last night... 

All this week there will be a Walking Dead marathon, from season 1, first episode... that was on tonight at 8.  I believe they are 3 episodes into season 1 so far.  So crazy seeing the beginning of the series again.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Next week, season finale. Group leaves prison, sets up entire prison as a trap. Governor survives but his crew is dead.  He comes back in season 4 as a minor character. 

Next scenario:

Governor kills Maggie or Beth.Glenn flipps out, kills governor.

If not one if those two scenarios, expect at least 3 major characters to die.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I still see the scientist as one of the main heroes of the war - I think he will ultimately save Andrea (and die himself), or he will be the one to kill the governor.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I get the feeling Glenn or Maggie won't make it much farther. Can't have that happy marriage nonsense continue.

----------


## newbitech

> I get the feeling Glenn or Maggie won't make it much farther. Can't have that happy marriage nonsense continue.


going with this.  no one who steals a ring of a dead person and offers it as a token of love and affection and everlasting bond deserves to live.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Well ... that escalated quickly. It was pretty obvious they were working a "redemption of Merle" angle.

I figured it would cover at least two episodes (and involve some heroic act or deed by Merle in the final confrontation with the Governor).

But apparently not ...

----------


## bolil

They should end the show before it gets stale with a massive, surprise, mass violence and extinction.

----------


## CaptUSA

> I get the feeling Glenn or Maggie won't make it much farther. Can't have that happy marriage nonsense continue.


Yep.  Certain things are certain.  Like when a new black guy arrives on the set - you really don't want to be the _old_ black guy!

----------


## shane77m

> Well ... that escalated quickly. It was pretty obvious they were working a "redemption of Merle" angle.
> 
> I figured it would cover at least two episodes (and involve some heroic act or deed by Merle in the final confrontation with the Governor).
> 
> But apparently not ...


I figured it would last a little longer with Merle also. Reckon I was wrong. 




> Yep.  Certain things are certain.  Like when a new black guy arrives on the set - you really don't want to be the _old_ black guy!


old black guy=Star Trek redshirt

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Crazy intro the the season finale already.  27 will die in this episode, 1 down...

----------


## angelatc

> Crazy intro the the season finale already.  27 will die in this episode, 1 down...


Oooh! I had not heard that.  Figured it would be a bloodbath though.

----------


## angelatc



----------


## angelatc

ROTFL - Carl is definitely the son of a cop. LOLZ!

----------


## juleswin

> ROTFL - Carl is definitely the son of a cop. LOLZ!


Not really, if you come into someones house to kill em and he somehow point the gun at you and tell u to drop yours, you better drop it immediately and ask for mercy. You hesitating even just a little is just going to invite trouble.

I would have shoot him too especially after the $#@! people of Woodbury have brought on their group

----------


## angelatc

> Not really, if you come into someones house to kill em and he somehow point the gun at you and tell u to drop yours, you better drop it immediately and ask for mercy. You hesitating even just a little is just going to invite trouble.
> 
> I would have shoot him too especially after the $#@! people of Woodbury have brought on their group


That's what I mean!  Guy didn't drop it, so Carl put a hole in him. Problem solved.

----------


## juleswin

> That's what I mean!  Guy didn't drop it, so Carl put a hole in him. Problem solved.


Maybe the way police used to behave. I serious doubt a cop in this age will give anyone who just a min ago tried to kill him the chance to surrender see Dorner. I think you give cops a too much credit 

But Gawd, what is wrong with the Governor? He is beyond redemption now.

----------


## angelatc

I never thought I'd be sad to see Andrea go....

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Michonne has definitely proved why she was always my favorite character :')  Glad to see her and Daryl have made it for another season.

Great episode.  Can't wait until October.

----------


## juleswin

> Michonne has definitely proved why she was always my favorite character :')  Glad to see her and Daryl have made it for another season.
> 
> Great episode.  Can't wait until October.


Michonne is character I was stoked to see but now is one I unsure off. She is cold, quiet, mysterious and I am not sure if she is bent or straight. But Daryl is not going anywhere, next to Rick, Daryl most likely the fan favorite. Dont think he is going anywhere anytime soon.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Michonne is character I was stoked to see but now is one I unsure off. She is cold, quiet, mysterious and I am not sure if she is bent or straight. But Daryl is not going anywhere, next to Rick, Daryl most likely the fan favorite. Dont think he is going anywhere anytime soon.


I think she started the season very cold and mysterious, but has definitely showed the past couple of episodes she has a conscience and is actually very, very warm.  Seeing her cry and forgive Andrea, and volunteer to be there when Andrea killed herself so she would not do so alone... that's a true friend, imho.

----------


## Occam's Banana

You'd think someone cuffed to a chair in the same room with someone else who is about to become a zombie would do a hell of lot less chatting and gawking and a hell of a lot more trying to escape (instead of waiting til the last moment to suddenly get a sense of urgency). But maybe that's just me.

That really pissed me off. I do not like storytellers who think they can yank my chain like that. Was Darabont responsible for that clumsy & manipulative bull$#@!?

----------


## Lafayette

> You'd think someone cuffed to a chair in the same room with someone else who is about to become a zombie would do a hell of lot less chatting and gawking and a hell of a lot more trying to escape (instead of waiting til the last moment to suddenly get a sense of urgency). But maybe that's just me.
> 
> That really pissed me off. I do not like storytellers who think they can yank my chain like that. Was Darabont responsible for that clumsy & manipulative bull$#@!?



I sitting there the whole time watching that scene, talking out loud ...

 "why the hell are you stopping to talk! get the $#@!ing pliers off the floor already! YOU GON DIE !@"

And another thing, why can't Rick and the rest of the gang hit anyone living? I mean they have no problem getting head shots on walkers at 200 yards but if they are still breathing they have the aim of a freakin stormtrooper.

When the governor's men are fleeing the prison and Dale and Maggie are unloading on them, not a single round hit its target. WTF?


Other than that i enjoyed it

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I sitting there the whole time watching that scene, talking out loud ...
> 
>  "why the hell are you stopping to talk! get the $#@!ing pliers off the floor already! YOU GON DIE !@"


Exactly. Every time Andrea stopped to talk to or look at Milton, I was thinking, "WTF?! They better not end this up by pulling some $#@! where she just barely gets loose in time - or worse, where she gets loose but gets chomped on anyway!"

And, of course, the "worse" is exactly what they did. As a result, Andrea's death wasn't sad or tragic - it was just ham-fisted & manipulative melodrama. Grrrrrrrrrr!




> And another thing, why can't Rick and the rest of the gang hit anyone living? I mean they have no problem getting head shots on walkers at 200 yards but if they are still breathing they have the aim of a freakin stormtrooper.
> 
> When the governor's men are fleeing the prison and Dale and Maggie are unloading on them, not a single round hit its target. WTF?


Good point! But in this particular case, it might be a more subtle (& competently handled) piece of manipulation. They may have been trying to emphasize the incident where Carl kills that other boy.

If Maggie and Glenn and the others were also killing people, it might not have been as big a deal as they wanted it to be for Carl to (deliberately) kill someone, too.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Lew Rockwell has some thoughts: http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/134842.html

See also (Entertainment Weekly): The Governor will be back as a series regular in the Walking Dead




> Good news: The Governor--who might as well be called The Government--will appear in season 4 of The Walking Dead. He's a great villain. Of course, the biters play the role of government, too.
> 
> UPDATE from Anthony Ajamian:
> Your timing is uncanny, and unfortunately I missed the  season finale. Over the weekend I was talking to some friends about the  Governor and the Woodbury settlement in particular, and how he seems to  embody all of the great evils the state seems capable of:
> - torture
> - group think (us vs them)
> -  a cruel and bizzare prison system
> - seizing supplies (guns!) for official use
> - special police for abduction and interrogation
> ...

----------


## shane77m

they need to do some fence mending at the prison. 

Gotta find something else to watch now until October.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> But Gawd, what is wrong with the Governor? He is beyond redemption now.


Just now?!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You'd think someone cuffed to a chair in the same room with someone else who is about to become a zombie would do a hell of lot less chatting and gawking and a hell of a lot more trying to escape (instead of waiting til the last moment to suddenly get a sense of urgency). But maybe that's just me.
> 
> That really pissed me off. I do not like storytellers who think they can yank my chain like that. Was Darabont responsible for that clumsy & manipulative bull$#@!?


Yeah, one in a long line of incidents like that. Hard to watch the show without massive suspension of disbelief.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> But Daryl is not going anywhere, next to Rick, Daryl most likely the fan favorite. Dont think he is going anywhere anytime soon.


Daryl is the fan favorite. If they kill him off, fans will revolt.

----------


## Philhelm

I thought it was absurd how Martinez and the other henchman didn't shoot the Governor after witnessing that massacre.  At that point, it's clear that the Governor is an imminent threat to all around him.  What made them think that they weren't going to get shot?

----------


## Philhelm

> So much for Merle.


That sucked.  He went out like a champ, but the show was better with him alive, and he really grew on me as a character.  I figured he'd die eventually, but I think he needed to be with the group longer.  I could have seen him developing some sort of twisted comraderie with Michonne, which would have been interesting.  Also, Rick's group needs more muscle.

----------


## Rudeman

I was surprised no one from the group died in the battle. Figured Maggie or Glenn would have died.

----------


## shane77m

> I thought it was absurd how Martinez and the other henchman didn't shoot the Governor after witnessing that massacre.  At that point, it's clear that the Governor is an imminent threat to all around him.  What made them think that they weren't going to get shot?


I know. I guess they developed a massive case of co-dependency.

Good news is that Rick brought back a bunch of zombie fodder to the prison.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I thought it was absurd how Martinez and the other henchman didn't shoot the Governor after witnessing that massacre.  At that point, it's clear that the Governor is an imminent threat to all around him.  What made them think that they weren't going to get shot?


That was another unbelievable incident. And then there is the newer guy that pointed a gun at the Governor, but didn't fire. Too bad for him.

----------


## angelatc

> That was another unbelievable incident. And then there is the newer guy that pointed a gun at the Governor, but didn't fire. Too bad for him.



If I've learned anything at all by hanging around RPF, it's that you never point a gun at someone unless you're going to shoot.

----------


## angelatc

> Daryl is the fan favorite. If they kill him off, fans will revolt.



Did you watch Talking Dead?  I was literally laughing out loud at how different the actor is from the character.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Did you watch Talking Dead?  I was literally laughing out loud at how different the actor is from the character.


Missed that, I don't DVR it.

----------


## Lafayette

Just saw a preview for tonight's Conan O'Brien show, looks like Merle will be on in full costume, missing hand included. Not sure if hes just doing a skit or if the actor who plays him will be on the show.

Starting right now.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I think it may have been a skit cause I can't see anything on the schedule about it (but still crossing my fingers)...

Tomorrow, Glenn (Steven Yeun) will def. be on Conan

----------


## phill4paul

Glad Andrea is gone. As much as Rick's wife. Just an all around pain in the ass. It's obviously a misogynist series because the powerful woman keep getting killed. The mother, nurturer, Lori. Now Andrea! I'm a misogynist muthafuckers but I'll be damned if I wouldn't take Maggie or Michonne any day.

----------


## phill4paul

Add... Of the woman I think Carol is the best of the bunch.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

ITS ON!!!  Conan!

I still don't see the misogynism of the series, despite hearing numerous people speak so...  Michonne's awesome and balances her femininity and emotional side with her independence and kick-ass nature.

I see it as this: Andrea ultimately could have killed the gov' numerous times... I don't think her inability to do so was a weakness, but a strength - throughout the series we've been reminded that treating others humanely is the last bit of humanity that the group is slowly losing... from shooting Herschel's family (the walkers - which may have been justified), to not stopping for the backpacker on the side of the road.  Her conscience kept her from killing the governor - who perhaps is the epitome of evil, even the devil in the series, who lives by "kill or be killed," and has no respect for human life.  The season ended with Andrea's death, but the group as a whole stepping towards that aspect of "humanity" again - rescuing the people of Woodbury, who were the ones that could not fight (remember, the gov' took every person capable of holding a weapon to the prison with him) - and would have surely been left for dead.

Idk.

----------


## shane77m

I wonder if Carl shooting the kid will become a point of tension in the next season?

Seems like I remember reading a synopsis of one of the graphic novels where Carl shot another kid.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I wonder if Carl shooting the kid will become a point of tension in the next season?
> 
> Seems like I remember reading a synopsis of one of the graphic novels where Carl shot another kid.


It seems like that will be another controversy.

----------


## Lafayette

> I think it may have been a skit cause I can't see anything on the schedule about it (but still crossing my fingers)...
> 
> Tomorrow, Glenn (Steven Yeun) will def. be on Conan


Video!

http://teamcoco.com/embed/v/50106

----------


## angelatc

> Graphic novel, not comic book!





I am watching The Nerdist at this very moment, and Robert Kirkman is calling them comic books. 



Ha!

----------


## mac_hine

How about that season premier?

----------


## Carlybee

Omg..I thought it was everything.

----------


## mac_hine

> Omg..I thought it was everything.


It was possibly the best season premier of any series I've ever watched. That first scene with the butchers... I could barely breathe!

----------


## Carlybee

> It was possibly the best season premier of any series I've ever watched. That first scene with the butchers... I could barely breathe!


Me too..I had to pause it a couple of times it was so intense!

----------


## specsaregood

Why are there so few fat zombies?  I mean, its taking place in Georgia, right? I've been to GA, I've seen lots of fat people rolling about.   Do zombies lose weight?

----------


## Suzanimal

I was losing interest in the Walking Dead but that episode renewed my enthusiasm in the show. I was kinda hoping Glenn would get his head whacked off, I don't like him, but overall I was impressed. Carol was such a bad ass, I wasn't even jealous when Daryl hugged her.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Why are there so few fat zombies?  I mean, its taking place in Georgia, right? I've been to GA, I've seen lots of fat people rolling about.   Do zombies lose weight?


I think it's because they're dead and their bodies are decaying. 

The thing that bugs me is in the show you can tell it's summer (the trees) but there are people wearing coats. It's never cool enough to wear a coat in the summer in Ga.

----------


## specsaregood

> I think it's because they're dead and their bodies are decaying.


I would expect to see spare tires or sags of fat hanging down or something or fat drooling down their bodies...




> The thing that bugs me is in the show you can tell it's summer (the trees) but there are people wearing coats. It's never cool enough to wear a coat in the summer in Ga.


It seems to me that people were more inclined to wear coats and long sleeves in warm weather before the days of indoor AC and electricity.  Also they are living in a world without modern medicine or regular baths.  An infected scratch could kill you, and garments would keep you from getting scratches and from getting dirty...

----------


## Suzanimal

> I would expect to see spare tires or sags of fat hanging down or something or fat drooling down their bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that people were more inclined to wear coats and long sleeves in warm weather before the days of indoor AC and electricity.



It's not warm, it's $#@!ing hot. I can't imagine running around in the woods in a coat without constantly drinking water in 95 degree heat (not including the humidity) and 
not having a heat stroke.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I would expect to see spare tires or sags of fat hanging down or something or fat drooling down their bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that people were more inclined to wear coats and long sleeves in warm weather before the days of indoor AC and electricity.  *Also they are living in a world without modern medicine or regular baths.  An infected scratch could kill you, and garments would keep you from getting scratches and from getting dirty.*..


Yeah but a coat? The cute girls all wear tank tops, I guess they're not too worried about getting scratched.

Also, was there any info on what happened to Beth in that episode?

----------


## specsaregood

> Yeah but a coat? The cute girls all wear tank tops, I guess they're not too worried about getting scratched.


Excellent point.




> Also, was there any info on what happened to Beth in that episode?


Not that I saw (and I was looking for it).  But there was a surprise reappearance of an old character at the very end.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Excellent point.
> 
> 
> Not that I saw (and I was looking for it).  But there was a surprise reappearance of an old character at the very end.


Who?! My DVR didn't get the whole episode. The last bit I saw was the group walking away from the cabin and Rick writing on the sign with mud.

----------


## specsaregood

> Who?! My DVR didn't get the whole episode. The last bit I saw was the group walking away from the cabin and Rick writing on the sign with mud.


The black dude from S01e01.  I'm glad of it to, I think he's a great actor.

----------


## Carlybee

> Who?! My DVR didn't get the whole episode. The last bit I saw was the group walking away from the cabin and Rick writing on the sign with mud.


It was after that..it was Morgan..the black dude with the kid whose mom turned into a zombie

----------


## Suzanimal

> The black dude from S01e01.  I'm glad of it to, I think he's a great actor.





> It was after that..it was Morgan..the black dude with the kid whose mom turned into a zombie


 I liked his character. Didn't Rick run into him in another episode?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I liked his character. Didn't Rick run into him in another episode?







> Following the walker outbreak, Morgan evacuated with his wife Jenny and his son Duane. Their plan was to head for Atlanta in search of military protection. En route, a walker attacked Jenny, forcing the family to seek refuge in Rick's hometown. "After she died," Morgan tells Rick, who he finds disoriented near his house, "I guess we just froze in place."
> 
> Fiercely protective, Morgan barricades himself and Duane inside a vacant house. Despite the dire conditions, Morgan still endeavors to create normalcy for Duane, correcting his son's grammar and praying before meals. But both remain haunted by the loss of Jenny, who returns to the house regularly as a walker.
> 
> Rick and Morgan eventually part ways, promising to meet up in Atlanta after Duane learns to shoot. Morgan's final warning to Rick: "They might not seem like much one at a time. But in a group, all riled up and hungry? Man, you watch your ass."
> 
> Rick tries several times to reach Morgan on his walkie-talkie, first instructing Morgan to head to the CDC and finally warning him to stay away from the city. "Atlanta's done," Rick says, bidding farewell. His transmissions go unanswered.
> 
> Nothing is known of Morgan until months later, when Rick, Carl and Michonne return to Rick's hometown to look for guns. While there, they find that Morgan has booby-trapped the streets and holed up in an apartment with a cache of guns.
> ...


http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead/cast/morgan

----------


## amy31416

> Yeah but a coat? The cute girls all wear tank tops, I guess they're not too worried about getting scratched.
> 
> Also, was there any info on what happened to Beth in that episode?


Nothing about Beth, but there will be. Set your DVR to record "Talking Dead," which is on immediately after--if you're into that sort of thing. The host, Chris Hardwick, is a pretty likable guy.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Carlybee

>

----------


## CPUd

This is the scene that was mentioned- it played after the credits:




Other things I didn't notice the first time and learned about on "Talking Dead":

 - The blonde headed guy who gets cracked in the head first is Sam, who Rick and Carol met when they were scavenging houses.  He had the dislocated shoulder.  The girl he was with got eaten, but we never really knew what happened to him.

 - The guy who took the Terminus girl out of the trailer in the opening scene is not Negan, but he is the crazy guy with the tattoos they let out of the container and immediately got eaten.

 - The naked guy getting cut up by the butchers was Gareth's brother, who got shot in Season 4 finale, also shown in the first and final scenes "Then".


 - Apparently there were some scenes cut from the Terminus story; Gimple doesn't spoil future episodes, so it probably won't be shown, but he described in detail the process of Terminus, as it was when we found it.  They take people in for a few days to size them up.  If a new person is a butcher, they let them join the group, but if he is a cattle or otherwise shows he can't be trusted, then into the container he goes.


 - They had Glenn next in line to get whacked, and used that shot in the teasers because that is similar to how he dies in the comics.

 - The primary actors in the trough scene did not know what the effects were going to look or sound like for the throat slashing.  There were tubes around the other actors' necks, covered with latex and crew in the back with hand pumps.  The first time we saw and heard it was the first time they saw and heard it.

Speculation:

 - The "X" marks on the trees may have been done by Carl, or Morgan himself.  Season 3 episode 12:

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Also, was there any info on what happened to Beth in that episode?





> Nothing about Beth, but there will be.


Actually, there was something about Beth. At one point, one of the group asked Darryl about her, and he said she had been taken by someone in a car with a white cross painted on it. (He also said he believed she was still alive.)

And in the next episode, the group is going to meet a new character from the comic books - Father Gabriel.

So ... a priest ... a cross ... hmmmmm ....

----------


## CPUd

How nice of them to invite Bob for dinner.




It wasn't a big surprise what was going to happen, but it was pretty wild the way they did it.

----------


## Carlybee

Tonight's entree: Leg of Bob served with a side of Zombie sauce.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Tonight's entree: Leg of Bob served with a side of Zombie sauce.


Lol, poor Bob.

I wonder if he's going to turn. I

Another great episode, they seem to be picking up the pace of the show this year.

I'm so jealous, my niece met Daryl Dixon at some Walker Con over the weekend. She sent me a pic to rub it in.

----------


## amy31416

> Lol, poor Bob.
> 
> I wonder if he's going to turn. I
> 
> Another great episode, they seem to be picking up the pace of the show this year.
> 
> I'm so jealous, my niece met Daryl Dixon at some Walker Con over the weekend. She sent me a pic to rub it in.


He's one of the few men on TV who's actually rather sexy, in a very dirty way.

----------


## CPUd

Someone who read the comics said it was Dale instead of Bob.   When he woke up and found out what happened, he laughed at the hunters and told them they were eating tainted meat.  They got mad and beat him, then dropped him off at the church as a warning to the others.

I think in the next episode the same thing might happen with Bob, because the promos showed him getting kicked.


The food bank place was real, they modified the basement to hold the water.   






The church was built from scratch in 6 weeks.  Also the dead squirrels Daryl was carrying were real.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Someone who read the comics said it was Dale instead of Bob.   When he woke up and found out what happened, he laughed at the hunters and told them they were eating tainted meat.  They got mad and beat him, then dropped him off at the church as a warning to the others.
> 
> I think in the next episode the same thing might happen with Bob, because the promos showed him getting kicked.
> 
> 
> The food bank place was real, they modified the basement to hold the water.   
> The church was built from scratch in 6 weeks.  *Also the dead squirrels Daryl was carrying were real*.


 Of course, Daryl's too cool to carry around fake dead squirrels.

I wonder if Beth's still alive.

----------


## evilfunnystuff



----------


## phill4paul

This season is not a disappoint. Wow.

----------


## CPUd

> Of course, Daryl's too cool to carry around fake dead squirrels.
> 
> I wonder if Beth's still alive.


She is still alive, or at least we will see her story.  She is in a hospital, run by a well-organized group.  Speculation is that they may be snatching people and doing experiments on them to try to find a cure.  The preacher may be playing a part in that- remember the funeral home was well-stocked with canned food.  Also possible babies could be born with immunity.

----------


## Suzanimal

> She is still alive, or at least we will see her story.  She is in a hospital.  Speculation is that they may be snatching people and doing experiments on them to try to find a cure.  The preacher may be playing a part in that- remember the funeral home was well-stocked with canned food.  Also possible babies could be born with immunity.


That sounds pretty cool. I was ready to give up on this show last year, I'm glad I didn't.

----------


## phill4paul

> That sounds pretty cool. I was ready to give up on this show last year, I'm glad I didn't.


  Well, she was not simply going to disappear. There will be a story line there.  BTW, I showed the ole lady your Darryl/Medusa meme. She laughed her ass off and said "Yesss, Yesss."

----------


## Suzanimal

> He's one of the few men on TV who's actually rather sexy, in a very dirty way.


For Amy 






> Well, she was not simply going to disappear. There will be a story line there.  BTW, I showed the ole lady your Darryl/Medusa meme. She laughed her ass off and said "Yesss, Yesss."


For Phil's beautiful lady.

----------


## Valli6

> Someone who read the comics said it was Dale instead of Bob.   When he woke up and found out what happened, he laughed at the hunters and told them they were eating tainted meat.  They got mad and beat him, then dropped him off at the church as a warning to the others.
> 
> I think in the next episode the same thing might happen with Bob, because the promos showed him getting kicked.


Aha! We were wondering if Bob got _bit_ during the zombie fight in the flooded food pantry. Just before he gets caught by Garreth, you see him crying alone over something - and I wondered if he was thinking he was gonna die now. Then when you realize they were eating Bob's leg - well, it should kill them, right?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Aha! We were wondering if Bob got _bit_ during the zombie fight in the flooded food pantry. Just before he gets caught by Garreth, you see him crying alone over something - and I wondered if he was thinking he was gonna die now. Then when you realize they were eating Bob's leg - *well, it should kill them, right*?


I thought he might blow his brains out so he didn't turn. And he seemed to be taking a long time to turn, most people turn rather quickly. Maybe he just got injured and  thought it was a bite. 

I hope so but I'm not so sure about that. Everyone's a carrier and they've been eating people for awhile and haven't died. I dunno. It also seems like Bob would've been screaming in agony when he came to but he seemed to be handling an amputation pretty well.

----------


## Carlybee

> He's one of the few men on TV who's actually rather sexy, in a very dirty way.



I think Rick is sexier. After a shower of course.

----------


## amy31416

> I think Rick is sexier. After a shower of course.


I don't. I think it's the "taboo" of Daryl being a bit white trashy--of course his confidence and self-reliance doesn't detract either.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't. I think it's the "taboo" of Daryl being a bit white trashy--of course his confidence and self-reliance doesn't detract either.


Yeah, I don't think I find him attractive out of character.

----------


## Carlybee

> I don't. I think it's the "taboo" of Daryl being a bit white trashy--of course his confidence and self-reliance doesn't detract either.



And don't forget the romantic aspect...a guy like that in real life would ask you to pull his finger. LOL

----------


## specsaregood

On the subject of Daryl,  when Rick got freed from his restraints at the sanctuary, he cut Glen free first, then Daryl.   Uhm, if Im in that type of situation, I'm cutting Daryl free first, glen can wait.  just saying...

----------


## Suzanimal

> On the subject of Daryl,  when Rick got freed from his restraints at the sanctuary, he cut Glen free first, then Daryl.   Uhm, if Im in that type of situation, I'm cutting Daryl free first, glen can wait.  just saying...


Yeah, I would've definitely cut Daryl lose first. I also kinda wish Glen had died, he's annoying.

----------


## amy31416

> On the subject of Daryl,  when Rick got freed from his restraints at the sanctuary, he cut Glen free first, then Daryl.   Uhm, if Im in that type of situation, I'm cutting Daryl free first, glen can wait.  just saying...


No doubt. And that ain't because he's a bit sexy. I'm cutting Daryl free, then Michonne, then maybe Glen. I'll have to re-watch the episode because I lost part of it due to some funky DVR issue.

----------


## amy31416

> And don't forget the romantic aspect...a guy like that in real life would ask you to pull his finger. LOL


Okay...that's a turnoff.  Doesn't take long for reality to set in.

----------


## specsaregood

> Okay...that's a turnoff.  Doesn't take long for reality to set in.


Wait, wut?  That's a turnoff?  damnit I've been going about life all wrong.

----------


## amy31416

> Wait, wut?  That's a turnoff?  damnit I've been going about life all wrong.


Eh, so have I--just not by farting around people. I do it in more offensive ways.

----------


## Aratus

> 





> That sounds pretty cool. I was ready to give up on this show last year, I'm glad I didn't.





> This season is not a disappoint. Wow.


evilfunnystuff... totally neat but dated trailer!   season 5 definitely had me thinking over 
the "regs" laid on the meatpacking industry. was this pure anarchy?  i  really think we do
need a few just so we are not given a bait and switch like what we saw at the end of S4!

----------


## Carlybee

I really hope the whole season isn't about the cannibals though.

----------


## CPUd

> I really hope the whole season isn't about the cannibals though.


Speculation - the first half will be about the cannibals and Morgan's story, with some stuff about Beth and the hospital.  In the comics, the hunters don't have a real long story.

The second half will be about the hospital and Beth's story (Emily Kinney is credited in 5 episodes, most in the 2nd half, but IMDB credits can change often). 

Somewhere in there will be a cliffhanger.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Aha! We were wondering if Bob got _bit_ during the zombie fight in the flooded food pantry. Just before he gets caught by Garreth, you see him crying alone over something - and I wondered if he was thinking he was gonna die now. Then when you realize they were eating Bob's leg - well, it should kill them, right?


So if Bob was bit by a walker in that leg, the cannibals may have saved him by amputating that leg... Are we going to have another Herschel situation?

----------


## CPUd

> So if Bob was bit by a walker in that leg, the cannibals may have saved him by amputating that leg... Are we going to have another Herschel situation?


I don't think he will make it, simply because there are so many cast members now.  In the comics, he (Dale) lived a couple more days in the church, but the TV show can be a lot different at times.

The 2 speeches in the last episode with Rick/Carl and Abraham, people said were straight from the books.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I wonder if Beth's still alive.


One thing that is a little off is the seeming lack of concern over Beth, especially from Maggie and Daryl. You would think their primary goal right now would be finding Beth, instead of some of the other concerns,  like going to DC.

----------


## specsaregood

> One thing that is a little off is the seeming lack of concern over Beth, especially from Maggie and Daryl. You would think their primary goal right now would be finding Beth, instead of some of the other concerns,  like going to DC.


Why?  They live in a world where they have all lost many people they cared about already.  If somebody disappears like that and you find them later chances are they are going to have their face mauled off and they are a zombie or they are hanging from a meat hook.
How?  Gas is a limited resource, vehicles are a limited resource, food,water, energy is a limited resource.  Its not like they can put out an APB or call the area hospitals.

I think its more accurate that they aren't overly concerned about her. Live in the now.  If she shows up then Im sure they will be excited in the meantime there is no point dwelling on it.

----------


## CPUd

Well he took off pretty quick after the hearse when he saw it.

Maggie seems to have a new attitude about things.  She was not wasting any time wondering if Rick was going to come back for them in the train car.  I think she just glad Beth is alive, and knows they will find her.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why?  They live in a world where they have all lost many people they cared about already.


Sure, if somebody dies, then they get over it quick. But it's been pretty much SOP for them to search for and rescue comrades who are still alive.




> Well he took off pretty quick after the hearse when he saw it.
> 
> Maggie seems to have a new attitude about things.  She was not wasting any time wondering if Rick was going to come back for them in the train car.  I think she just glad Beth is alive, and knows they will find her.


Yeah, Daryl did jump back into the chase. Finally made some sense.

It's just that all of these speeches about "what do we do next" and "we should take this dude to DC" were glaringly missing any discussion of Beth at all. Potential Maggie thought bubble: "It seems like I am forgetting something, wish I could remember what it was. Oh well, let's go to DC!"

----------


## Aratus

i'm feeling sorry for poor Bob. He is in a really dire place!!!!
Somehow, i know i must be a fan, i cannot stop watching the 
show and i am currently playing Zombie Pandemic on FB & at
its site. Its by a small Danish company & has a cool interface.
its makers have happily played Urban Dead and Resident Evil.
its cliffhangers like this that send me deep into games like this.
i feel Carol is becoming a way cool character, almost Rick's equal.

http://test.zombiepandemic.com/free-...egameinfo.aspx

----------


## Suzanimal

> i'm feeling sorry for poor Bob. He is in a really dire place!!!!
> Somehow, i know i must be a fan, i cannot stop watching the 
> show and i am currently playing Zombie Pandemic on FB & at
> its site. Its by a small Danish company & has a cool interface.
> its makers have happily played Urban Dead and Resident Evil.
> its cliffhangers like this that send me deep into games like this.
> *i feel Carol is becoming a way cool character, almost Rick's equal.
> *
> http://test.zombiepandemic.com/free-...egameinfo.aspx


I agree, Carol has become bad ass. She used to get on my nerves but I like her now.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I agree, Carol has become bad ass. She used to get on my nerves but I like her now.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's okay this time because she saved Daryl's life. If the bitch keeps it up, I'm gonna have a problem with her.




> Attachment 3277

----------


## Aratus

You think Carl is eventually going to be the lead character
in a Walking Dead spin-off set about a decade into the future?
There are days when Rick is with it & the days he's too old.

----------


## amy31416

> I agree, Carol has become bad ass. She used to get on my nerves but I like her now.


Me too. She actually seems to have become better-looking. Maybe that's because Rick and Daryl are getting greasier, hard to say.

----------


## amy31416

> It's okay this time because she saved Daryl's life. If the bitch keeps it up, I'm gonna have a problem with her.


I think you jelly.

----------


## phill4paul

> I agree, Carol has become bad ass. She used to get on my nerves but I like her now.


  Well, she was an abused spouse and then her child got lost and turned, so....she is growing. And becoming a bad ass.

----------


## CPUd

Carol in the comics was kinda a freak:




They may try that story line with Tara, Glenn and Maggie.

----------


## specsaregood

> They may try that story line with Tara, Glenn and Maggie.


Is Tara the lesbian girl that was hanging out with Glenn?  If so, yeah I could see that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Carol in the comics was kinda a freak:


She can have Rick but she needs to keep her creepy paws off muh man.




> They may try that story line with Tara, Glenn and Maggie.


I can't stand the Glen/Maggie love story, there is zero chemistry between those two. The addition of Tara could only improve that story line.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Me too. She actually seems to have become better-looking. Maybe that's because Rick and Daryl are getting greasier, hard to say.


The extra grease only makes Daryl hotter. I think Carol is a very pretty woman and I wish her all the happiness in the world...with Rick.




> I think you jelly.


 Maybe.

----------


## amy31416

> The extra grease only makes Daryl hotter. I think Carol is a very pretty woman and I wish her all the happiness in the world...with Rick.
> 
> 
> 
>  Maybe.


The extra grease makes Daryl hotter, but Rick uglier. Bleh. Carole is simply a nice-looking person, who is someone I'd always want on my side in an apocalyptic state. I'd do what I could to make sure I stayed on her good side--same with Daryl.

Carl has, on occasion, creeped me out.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The extra grease makes Daryl hotter, but Rick uglier. Bleh. Carole is simply a nice-looking person, who is someone I'd always want on my side in an apocalyptic state. I'd do what I could to make sure I stayed on her good side--same with Daryl.
> 
> Carl has, on occasion, creeped me out.


Yeah, Rick's looking pretty gross. I'd want Daryl and Carol on my side too but Carol better keep her hands to herself or I might have her look at the flowers.

I'm glad Carl seems to be getting over his teen angst crap. He was annoying last season.

----------


## CPUd

Andrew Lincoln's beard has gotten noticeably grayer in the last year.  Or he just stopped dying it.

dying... get it ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Andrew Lincoln's beard has gotten noticeably grayer in the last year.  Or he just stopped dying it.
> 
> dying... get it ?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Andrew Lincoln's beard has gotten noticeably grayer in the last year.  Or he just stopped dying it.
> 
> dying... get it ?

----------


## Lucille

Just a few WD-related items.

http://cheezburger.com/8354336512



Great job!

EITHER YOU’RE THE BUTCHER OR YOU’RE THE CATTLE
http://www.theburningplatform.com/20...re-the-cattle/
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...cher-or-cattle




> Our present day world may not be as brutish as the Walking Dead world, though the line between reality and fiction is often indistinguishable when you turn on the news, but the distinction between butchers and cattle is clear. The elected and non-elected rulers of the deep state are the butchers, sending young men off to die for oil companies and arms dealers, impoverishing the masses through inflation and their control of the currency, and enriching themselves through their complete control of the political, financial, judicial, and economic systems. This establishment, or invisible government as Bernays described, is committed to its own enrichment and perpetuation. Its scope, financial resources, and global reach put it in a predator class all by itself.
> 
> The common people are the cattle being led to slaughter. We are kept docile with incessant propaganda from the mainstream media; marketing messages to consume from Madison Avenue; filtered, adjusted, manipulated economic data fed to us by government agencies; an endless supply of iGadgets and other electronic distractions; government education designed to keep us ignorant; 24/7 reality TV on six hundred stations to keep us entertained; corporate toxic processed food to keep us obese and tame; and an endless supply of Wall Street supplied debt to keep us caged in our pens with no hope of escape. The butchers of the deep state have maintained control for decades, but we’re entering a new era.
> 
> Fourth Turnings result in the tables being turned on the butchers. Some cattle are awakening from their stupor. They can see the bloody writing on the slaughterhouse wall. Anyone who isn’t sensing a dramatic mood change in this country is either a mindless zombie or a functionary of the deep state. The financial shenanigans of the ruling class are again being revealed as nothing but a Ponzi scheme built on a foundation of debt and propped up by delusions and ignorance. When the house of cards collapses in the near future, the tables will turn. When people have nothing left to lose, they will lose it. The butchers will become the cattle. There will be no sanctuary for these evil men. Their reign of terror will be swept away in a whirlwind of retribution, death and destruction. It might even make the Walking Dead look like a walk in the park.

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^^ That reminds me, I need to sharpen my pitchfork.

----------


## CaptUSA

Ok, so now Maggie is off to DC with Glenn...   I feel like we may be forgetting something...



Hey Maggie!

----------


## Carlybee

Why the big mystery with Darryl at the end?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ok, so now Maggie is off to DC with Glenn...   I feel like we may be forgetting something...


Exactly. Huge plot hole.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> They may try that story line with Tara, Glenn and Maggie.


Yeah, they had some Tara/Maggie hints built in to the last episode.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Ok, so now Maggie is off to DC with Glenn...   I feel like we may be forgetting something...

----------


## CPUd

Technically, I believe they were just half-sisters.

----------


## willwash

Was anyone else delighted when Glenn told Rick "It's not your call" last ep?  For a "libertarian" forum, there seems to be little criticism around here of a blatant tyrannical dictatorship under Rick.

----------


## specsaregood

> Was anyone else delighted when Glenn told Rick "It's not your call" last ep?  For a "libertarian" forum, there seems to be little criticism of a blatant tyrannical dictatorship under Rick.


I must have missed where Rick forced anybody to stay with him.

----------


## willwash

> I must have missed where Rick forced anybody to stay with him.


Glenn was telling the Sgt that he an Maggie would go to DC with him and Rick tried to jump in all like "the hell you're not!" or whatever, and Glenn told him that isn't your call.

As to what I think is your larger point, I ask: just because I have the right to emigrate from the US, does that make it fair what our government does?

----------


## specsaregood

> Glenn was telling the Sgt that he an Maggie would go to DC with him and Rick tried to jump in all like "the hell you're not!" or whatever, and Glenn told him that isn't your call.


Oh, I thought you meant previous to the incident you mentioned where glenn stood up to him and showed him that it was not in fact a tyrannical dictatorship.

----------


## CPUd

Glenn has shown that he can step up and be a leader if necessary.  On some level, Rick understood it was the best way to resolve the situation.  This is a different Ricktatorship than the one from previous seasons; it is more absolute, but also more fluid.  The code he leads by is changing, which could make him  dangerous to the group.  The first 3 episodes, we already have Rick being challenged by Carl and Glenn from the original group, plus Abraham and Bob.

----------


## Suzanimal

Ewwww...





> 'Walking Dead' inspires burger that tastes like human
> 
> If you're looking for one of the most disgusting ways to celebrate the return of AMC's zombie drama "The Walking Dead," book a ticket to London next week. 
> 
> At a yet-to-be-revealed secret location in East London on Sept. 30, British chefs Miss Cakehead and James Tomlinson will host a pop-up kitchen (appropriately called Terminus Tavern) and serve "cannibal burgers." The interesting culinary creation, produced in partnership with Fox (which will air "The Walking Dead" in the U.K.), is made using testimonials from famous cannibals on the taste of human flesh. 
> 
> "With fans up and down the country hungry for Season 5 of 'The Walking Dead,' this is certainly a unique tribute to the series," Tomlinson told HorrorTalk. "My food is inspired by flavor combinations and fresh produce, so it was a little odd to be inspired by the words of cannibals instead."
> 
> Using the testimonials as a guide  "It melted in my mouth like raw tuna at a sushi restaurant," says Issei Sagawa; "It was like good, fully developed veal, not young, but not yet beef. It was very definitely like that, and it was not like any other meat I had ever tasted," says William Seabrook   Tomlinson and Cakehead created a recipe that's composed of pork, veal and a bit of minced bone marrow. 
> ...

----------


## CPUd

> Why the big mystery with Darryl at the end?


This is supposedly who he is talking to:



He is from the hospital, and he definitely knows Beth.

http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Noah_%28Season_5%29

----------


## Carlybee

> Was anyone else delighted when Glenn told Rick "It's not your call" last ep?  For a "libertarian" forum, there seems to be little criticism around here of a blatant tyrannical dictatorship under Rick.



Not blatant...they've pretty much elected him leader. Remember when he got all freaked out about killing and just wanted to grow veggies? They all but begged him to get back to his old self because they wanted him to lead them.

----------


## Carlybee

> This is supposedly who he is talking to:
> 
> 
> 
> He is from the hospital, and he definitely knows Beth.
> 
> http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Noah_%28Season_5%29



Hmmm...interesting.

----------


## Suzanimal

> This is supposedly who he is talking to:
> 
> 
> 
> He is from the hospital, and he definitely knows Beth.
> 
> http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Noah_%28Season_5%29


Now we know. 

WTF Daryl?? First you lose Beth, now Carol! Good Grief man, being your girl isn't looking so good right now. I bet he finds that guy ^^^and he tells him where Beth is but it doesn't look like we're going to find out next week.

And Cops, they're even $#@! during the Zombie Apocalypse.

One more thing, nothing good happens at Grady Hospital. If you ever find yourself there GTFO ASAP.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Pretty sure the alternative title for last night's episode was "Everybody Hates Chris AND Beth."

----------


## CaptUSA

> WTF Daryl?? First you lose Beth, now Carol! Good Grief man, being your girl isn't looking so good right now. I bet he finds that guy ^^^and he tells him where Beth is but it doesn't look like we're going to find out next week.


I don't know...  It looks like they're splitting up the story lines.  Next week, it seems like they'll be following the Washington-bound crew.  Maybe the week after that, they'll get back to Rick's team and put them on the mission to save Beth and Carol?  Although, how much fun would it be to watch one of those cops try to have their way with Carol?!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The people at the hospital kind of had a point about Beth always needing saving. It's all that ever happens with her. She would have been dead right outside the hospital if they hadn't saved her (again).

----------


## Suzanimal

> The people at the hospital kind of had a point about Beth always needing saving. It's all that ever happens with her. She would have been dead right outside the hospital if they hadn't saved her (again).


Yeah, bless her heart, the unarmed guy that fell down the elevator shaft got away and she would've been eaten if it weren't for the cops.

----------


## CPUd

Speculation and unconfirmed rumors are saying Beth is gonna die.  Scott Wilson was seen on set again, which means there may be some flashback scenes with Hershel, and possibly attended a farewell party for Emily Kinney.  That would contradict earlier clues, like she is credited in 5 of the final 8 episodes, but if she appears in every episode 4-8, that would be 5 of the first 8.

This is the imdb thread that gives a summary of the episodes 4-8:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1520211/...read/236350661

It was posted before last night's episode, and for episode 4 is somewhat accurate.  But you never can tell with imdb.  Real spoilers get posted there, but also a lot of BS.  Like if you see a photo of Emily Kinney with her throat cut, it's not from TWD, but an episode of _The Following_ she did last year.  They did the same thing with Norman Reedus- posted a frame from another movie he died in,  _Pandorum_.

Also, a bit more solid that Noah is going to start a major plotline, where the camp in Richmond he said he came from is the Alexandria safe zone from the comics.

Fun Fact from _Talking Dead_: The hospital is a real (shut down) hospital in Newnan, GA.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Speculation and unconfirmed rumors are saying Beth is gonna die.  Scott Wilson was seen on set again, which means there may be some flashback scenes with Hershel, and possibly attended a farewell party for Emily Kinney.  That would contradict earlier clues, like she is credited in 5 of the final 8 episodes, but if she appears in every episode 4-8, that would be 5 of the first 8.
> 
> This is the imdb thread that gives a summary of the episodes 4-8:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1520211/...read/236350661
> 
> 
> It was posted before last night's episode, and for episode 4 is somewhat accurate.  But you never can tell with imdb.  Real spoilers get posted there, but also a lot of BS.  Like if you see a photo of Emily Kinney with her throat cut, it's not from TWD, but an episode of _The Following_ she did last year.  They did the same thing with Norman Reedus- posted a frame from another movie he died in,  _Pandorum_.
> 
> Also, a bit more solid that Noah is going to start a major plotline, where the camp in Richmond he said he came from is the Alexandria safe zone from the comics.
> ...



Thanks!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Also, a bit more solid that Noah is going to start a major plotline, where the camp in Richmond he said he came from is the Alexandria safe zone from the comics.


That's what I figured as soon as I heard him explain where he came from.

So I wonder if the group will still meet that motorcycle scout/recruiter from Alexandria ... erm, Richmond, I mean ... (I can't remember his name)

----------


## CPUd

Found some deleted scenes from Season 2 box set.  This is back when everyone didn't really get along well, and they cover up the kids' eyes when the walkers come around:









edit: some of those scenes were in the episodes, but were cut differently.

----------


## CPUd

Norman Reedus posted this to his facebook page:


https://www.facebook.com/normanreedu...type=1&theater

----------


## Brian4Liberty

No comments yet on last night's episode?

It's about time! She has been trying to get killed since she came on the show.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It's okay this time because she saved Daryl's life. If the bitch keeps it up, I'm gonna have a problem with her.


Didn't you hear? Daryl is gay.

----------


## CPUd

The world weeps for the heartbreaking loss of Dawn.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Tend to agree with this take...




> I don't know what The Walking Dead's writers were trying to get at in the Dawn-Beth confrontation, but it did not work. At all. It required Dawn to make a dumb decision, which was irritating but keeping in her character, but it also required Beth to make an inexplicable, dumb decision of her own, and then tried to make us feel bad that Beth basically entered a lion's den and started poking the dumbest lion in there. I would have liked to mourn her, as many of The Walking Dead's most powerful moments are when its main characters die, but the nonsensical shallowness of the scene and the arbitrary, unnecessary death made it impossible. What a wasted opportunity.
> 
> http://io9.com/the-walking-dead-mid-...two-1665128603

----------


## CPUd

Dawn didn't really make that decision to shoot, Beth triggered a reflex.  Immediately after the shot, she realized what she did and started to freak out.

The scene where the other cop disarmed her before ending up getting pushed down the elevator shaft, this is where Beth learned how to bring out Dawn's true nature.  He told her that her people deserve to know who they are working for.  In the 1 or 2 seconds between when Beth stabbed her and Daryl shot her, both groups saw who she really was, and at least on that day, everyone had a choice to stay there or leave.


Beth turned out to be the complete opposite of Dawn, and she realized it during this moment:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Dawn didn't really make that decision to shoot, Beth triggered a reflex.  Immediately after the shot, she realized what she did and started to freak out.


Yep.

The "dumb" decision they were talking about Dawn making was when she demanded they hand over Noah after the prisoners were already exchanged.

----------


## phill4paul

For a season that started off with a great first episode I'm left feeling kinda "meh" with the seasons progression.

----------


## CPUd

> For a season that started off with a great first episode I'm left feeling kinda "meh" with the seasons progression.


I'm OK with it if some of the stuff from the last 3 or 4 becomes more important later, like they did last season with "The Grove".

Robert Kirkman was on the after show last night and said for sure that Daryl is not gay (because of all the questions the show has been getting about it), but there will be a prominent new gay character from the comics appear on the TV show for the 2nd half of the season.

Also, it was mentioned 2 times in the episode last night that Noah wants to go home to Richmond, so they are likely headed towards DC anyway.

----------


## CPUd

Also, what is Gig Guy's RPF username??

----------


## Suzanimal

> Didn't you hear? Daryl is gay.


 I ought to -rep you for that.

----------


## Suzanimal

The Walking Dead Zombie Bowl Marathon Kicks Off This Sunday at 10AM/9c




> Need an alternative to Super Bowl Sunday? Grab some wings and a machete and tune into The Walking Dead Zombie Bowl: the ultimate humans vs. walkers showdown featuring a full marathon of Seasons 1 and 2 on AMC.  The fun kicks off Sunday, February 1 at 10AM/9c with Episode 101, “Days Gone Bye,” and continues throughout the day culminating in the Season 2 Finale, “Beside the Dying Fire.” So who needs football? Whether you’re cheering for Rick and the survivors or siding with the dead, AMC has a whole day dedicated to fans like you.
> 
> *The Walking Dead Season 5 returns Sunday, February 8 at 9/8c on AMC.*
> 
> http://blogs.amctv.com/the-walking-d...day-at-10am9c/

----------


## phill4paul

So, Tyrese died. Damnit.

Interesting quote I ran across from the actor...




> I knew they had compromised the character. [Once you lie,] you’re inviting something on yourself. *Bush and Cheney said, “Let’s go over there and say there’s weapons of mass destruction so we can do what we need to do.” There’s a cost for doing things like that.* That’s why it was a little trippy for me [not because Tyreese spared Martin’s life]. You should always wrestle with whether to kill or not. You should be uncomfortable. I really don’t care if somebody thinks it’s soft. If you’re not in touch with your vulnerability, you’re not going to be an effective leader. You need a balance [and] to be in touch with your feminine side.


https://tv.yahoo.com/news/walking-de...025928527.html

----------


## amy31416

> So, Tyrese died. Damnit.
> 
> Interesting quote I ran across from the actor...
> 
> 
> 
> https://tv.yahoo.com/news/walking-de...025928527.html


The death of this character bummed me out more than the other recent deaths.

----------


## Lucille

That was a cool episode.

Interesting:




> Lauren Cohan is the subject of novelist Jacob M. Appel's essay, "She Loves Me Not," in his essay collection, Phoning Home.


She says Appel is her favorite author.

OK then!

----------


## CPUd

They keep playing on the comics with Glenn and baseball bats.  Though Tyreese died on the show the way Morgan died in the comic, and Hershel died on the show the way Tyreese died in the comics.  Same with Bob (Dale in the comics).  If the show follows this trend, someone who is not Glenn will get smashed in the head with a bat.  Maybe Glenn will be the one with the bat; there is already some foreshadowing that Glenn is getting ready to lose his $#@!.

The group of people who destroyed Noah's hometown may be called the Whisperers, their victims called them 'wolves' (we saw something about wolves was spray painted on a wall).  What they do is hack the bodies in half and use the top half as camouflage while they travel inside large walker herds.  This is why there were all those legs outside the fence, and upper halves in the vehicles.  The heads have 'W' carved into them so they can tell themselves apart from real walkers, so they are wolves in sheep clothing.

----------


## amy31416

> They keep playing on the comics with Glenn and baseball bats.  Though Tyreese died on the show the way Morgan died in the comic, and Hershel died on the show the way Tyreese died in the comics.  Same with Bob (Dale in the comics).  If the show follows this trend, someone who is not Glenn will get smashed in the head with a bat.  Maybe Glenn will be the one with the bat; there is already some foreshadowing that Glenn is getting ready to lose his $#@!.
> 
> The group of people who destroyed Noah's hometown may be called the Whisperers, their victims called them 'wolves' (we saw something about wolves was spray painted on a wall).  What they do is hack the bodies in half and use the top half as camouflage while they travel inside large walker herds.  This is why there were all those legs outside the fence, and upper halves in the vehicles.  The heads have 'W' carved into them so they can tell themselves apart from real walkers, so they are wolves in sheep clothing.


Interesting, and explains some things. I'm going to have to read the comics one of these days.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Is it just me, or is Noah the new Beth? Useless and keeps getting other people killed.

----------


## willwash

I just can't watch it anymore.  They just keep dragging it on and on and on.

----------


## green73

> I just can't watch it anymore.  They just keep dragging it on and on and on.


The last episode was the most boring thing I ever watched---that and Boyhood.

----------


## specsaregood

> The last episode was the most boring thing I ever watched---that and Boyhood.


agreed.

----------


## willwash

It's like, DO Something.  Leave Georgia.  Build an invincible megafort.  Discover the cure.  Do SOMETHING besides wander around aimlessly...and when they finally made me think they were on to something with Eugene, that turned out to be fake too.  That about did it for me.  Once Eugene turned out to be a fake, the show blew its last chance with me.

----------


## squarepusher

The last episode was artistic, try to appreciate episodes like that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's like, DO Something. * Leave Georgia*.  Build an invincible megafort.  Discover the cure.  Do SOMETHING besides wander around aimlessly...and when they finally made me think they were on to something with Eugene, that turned out to be fake too.  That about did it for me.  Once Eugene turned out to be a fake, the show blew its last chance with me.


They ain't goin' anywhere, we give them big tax breaks.

I've tried watching that episode twice and fell asleep both times. I don't even think I stayed awake long enough to see Daryl.

----------


## green73

> It's like, DO Something.  Leave Georgia.  Build an invincible megafort.  Discover the cure.  Do SOMETHING besides wander around aimlessly...and when they finally made me think they were on to something with Eugene, that turned out to be fake too.  That about did it for me.  Once Eugene turned out to be a fake, the show blew its last chance with me.


A hope in Washington will kill a many a dreams.

----------


## green73

> The last episode was artistic, try to appreciate episodes like that.


That was not art. That was $#@! parading around as art.

----------


## CPUd

By all indications, the rest of the season they are going to push the limit of what is the most messed-up stuff a cable TV show can get away with doing.

As close as possible to something like this:


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1176252/

----------


## Carlybee

> It's like, DO Something.  Leave Georgia.  Build an invincible megafort.  Discover the cure.  Do SOMETHING besides wander around aimlessly...and when they finally made me think they were on to something with Eugene, that turned out to be fake too.  That about did it for me.  Once Eugene turned out to be a fake, the show blew its last chance with me.



Really? That's all it took?

----------


## willwash

> Really? That's all it took?


That was the last straw.  I had been irritated with the lack of progress of the overall storyline for over a season and was about to give up as it was when they introduced Eugene.  Finally, I thought, after the CDC turned out to be no help, after the prison and little town went belly up, after building up Terminus for a whole season only for it to be nothing of consequence to the overall story, finally, there's that something to look towards.  It revived my flagging interest in the show.  But when I learned that Eugene was yet ANOTHER shameless plot device to keep me interested for another 3 episodes as they just trudged through Georgia more, I called it.  I'm done.  They are just going to wander around aimlessly, killing off characters here and recruiting new ones there (while never allowing anything to happen to Rick or his kids, of course--everyone else is fair game), indefinitely.  It's just not interesting.  Zombie slaying scenes alone won't do it for me.

----------


## CPUd

> It's like, DO Something.  Leave Georgia.  Build an invincible megafort.  Discover the cure.  Do SOMETHING besides wander around aimlessly...and when they finally made me think they were on to something with Eugene, that turned out to be fake too.  That about did it for me.  Once Eugene turned out to be a fake, the show blew its last chance with me.

----------


## squarepusher

> That was the last straw.  I had been irritated with the lack of progress of the overall storyline for over a season and was about to give up as it was when they introduced Eugene.  Finally, I thought, after the CDC turned out to be no help, after the prison and little town went belly up, after building up Terminus for a whole season only for it to be nothing of consequence to the overall story, finally, there's that something to look towards.  It revived my flagging interest in the show.  But when I learned that Eugene was yet ANOTHER shameless plot device to keep me interested for another 3 episodes as they just trudged through Georgia more, I called it.  I'm done.  They are just going to wander around aimlessly, killing off characters here and recruiting new ones there (while never allowing anything to happen to Rick or his kids, of course--everyone else is fair game), indefinitely.  It's just not interesting.  Zombie slaying scenes alone won't do it for me.


see ya later.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It's like, DO Something.  Leave Georgia.  Build an invincible megafort.  Discover the cure.  Do SOMETHING besides wander around aimlessly...and when they finally made me think they were on to something with Eugene, that turned out to be fake too.  That about did it for me.  Once Eugene turned out to be a fake, the show blew its last chance with me.





> That was the last straw.  I had been irritated with the lack of progress of the overall storyline for over a season and was about to give up as it was when they introduced Eugene.  Finally, I thought, after the CDC turned out to be no help, after the prison and little town went belly up, after building up Terminus for a whole season only for it to be nothing of consequence to the overall story, finally, there's that something to look towards.  It revived my flagging interest in the show.  But when I learned that Eugene was yet ANOTHER shameless plot device to keep me interested for another 3 episodes as they just trudged through Georgia more, I called it.  I'm done.  They are just going to wander around aimlessly, killing off characters here and recruiting new ones there (while never allowing anything to happen to Rick or his kids, of course--everyone else is fair game), indefinitely.  It's just not interesting.  Zombie slaying scenes alone won't do it for me.


*shrug* If you don't like it, you don't like it. I can't say you're wrong, since there is no non-subjective assessments of such things. But I don't mind the track they're on (or the Eugene thing - which was in the comics, too, so it's not something they just made up to irritate you). I didn't like this first after-midseason-break episode - too boring and arty.

But I'm still into the show in general. It's still doing a great job of showing how things might really be in a post-Zombie-Apocalypse world, and as long as they keep doing that well enough to suit me, I'll keep watching.

IIRC, I heard somewhere that they anticipate there having been 12 seasons of the show when all is said and done. (And without giving anything away, if they do Nergal right, he should end up making the Governor look like a tame ol' pussy cat. Not to mention that something IS going to happen to one of Rick's kids, if they follow the comics in that respect ...)

----------


## amy31416

Eh, I liked it. But I'm kind of a loyalist-type, Maggie and Glenn annoy me--but I'm still interested in the other characters and how it all plays out.

----------


## Carlybee

> That was the last straw.  I had been irritated with the lack of progress of the overall storyline for over a season and was about to give up as it was when they introduced Eugene.  Finally, I thought, after the CDC turned out to be no help, after the prison and little town went belly up, after building up Terminus for a whole season only for it to be nothing of consequence to the overall story, finally, there's that something to look towards.  It revived my flagging interest in the show.  But when I learned that Eugene was yet ANOTHER shameless plot device to keep me interested for another 3 episodes as they just trudged through Georgia more, I called it.  I'm done.  They are just going to wander around aimlessly, killing off characters here and recruiting new ones there (while never allowing anything to happen to Rick or his kids, of course--everyone else is fair game), indefinitely.  It's just not interesting.  Zombie slaying scenes alone won't do it for me.


I was never invested in the Eugene story line. I love the show and won't judge this season based on one lackluster show. I found the Terminus story terrifying and Kept me on the edge of my seat. Rick and his family are the main characters..why would they kill them when the show revolves around them?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I was never invested in the Eugene story line.


Yeah, it was almost obvious that he was a fraud from day one.

----------


## Noob

They still call the zombies walkers, instead of using Zombie. Its like they are to scared to use the word zombie.

----------


## CPUd

> They still call the zombies walkers, instead of using Zombie. Its like they are to scared to use the word zombie.


I think in the comics someone calls them zombies a few times.  It's become a thing on the TV show to not use the word, so I doubt they will any time soon.

----------


## CPUd

They are likely in production right now on the other show, working title is said to be _Cobalt_, and will be set in California:




> Shooting is expected to start soon on a companion series set in the world of AMC's The Walking Dead, based on the Image Comics/Skybound series from Robert Kirkman and Charlie Adlard.
> 
> The series will air during The Walking Dead's off-time, increasing the footprint of the massively successful drama and presumably AMC's bottom line.
> 
> But...what do we actually know about it? Not a ton so far, but with a spate of recent casting notices, much more than we did. Here's what we know...and chime in below if there's something we've missed, so we can add it to the list.
> 
> The pilot will shoot in Los Angeles, and apparently take place there as well.
> 
> The Walking Dead companion series for AMC is filming in California, according to a Redditor who received a notification that their neighborhood is being scouted for the project.
> ...


More here: http://comicbook.com/2014/12/28/the-...e-know-so-far/

http://www.inquisitr.com/1713356/the...shooting-soon/

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've tried watching that episode twice and fell asleep both times. I don't even think I stayed awake long enough to see Daryl.


Finally got through it, it was stupid and no Daryl.

I also watched tonights episode - they really could've made tonights and last weeks one show and it still would've been boring. I'm kinda mad they made Daryl eat a worm. Maggie (finally) seems upset about her sister - that was annoying. Next weeks episode holds some promise. Who left the water? Are they friendly?

----------


## CPUd

> Finally got through it, it was stupid and no Daryl.
> 
> I also watched tonights episode - they really could've made tonights and last weeks one show and it still would've been boring. I'm kinda mad they made Daryl eat a worm. Maggie (finally) seems upset about her sister - that was annoying. Next weeks episode holds some promise. Who left the water? Are they friendly?


The guy at the end is the one who left the water, he said he was "a friend".  He will likely take them to the Safe Zone.

edit:  This is Aaron in the comic series, he seems like part of a neutral party between Rick's group and Negan's group:
http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Aa...omic_Series%29

----------


## CaptUSA

How about Carol?  lol

"Oh, I really miss my husband.  I'm basically the den mother, cleaning up after people.  I was lucky to find this group to keep me safe."  

Out of everyone there, she's the only one who's playing this smart.  I mean, come on...  The place is run by a congress critter, you know the whole damned place is wire-tapped!!

----------


## Carlybee

> How about Carol?  lol
> 
> "Oh, I really miss my husband.  I'm basically the den mother, cleaning up after people.  I was lucky to find this group to keep me safe."  
> 
> Out of everyone there, she's the only one who's playing this smart.  I mean, come on...  The place is run by a congress critter, you know the whole damned place is wire-tapped!!


"Is there a Junior League? I'm a people person." LOL

----------


## CPUd

I think the people in the safe zone are straight up, sorta the opposite of Woodbury.  The guys who go outside the wall have dealt with walkers, but this group hasn't come across a lot of people, especially ones that show up with tanks chopping off heads.  One thing that might be revealed in the next 1-2 weeks is that Deanna's group might be aware of a threat from other people, don't know how to deal with it, so that is why they brought in Rick's group.  They will tell him about it when they are sure he will stay.

The girl who climbs the wall is most likely one of the Wolves who destroyed Noah's town.

Rick will take that place over, they may spend 1-2 seasons there.  In the comic series, they are at the safe zone a lot longer than they were at the prison, and still are.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Their constant acceptance of gun control on this show is disturbing.

"Turn over all our weapons? Why sure, no problem."

----------


## angelatc

Where is the priest? Did he die or flee and I missed it?

----------


## CaptUSA

> Their constant acceptance of gun control on this show is disturbing.
> 
> "Turn over all our weapons? Why sure, no problem."


I see what you mean, but private property and such...

It wouldn't make much sense to let an armed gang into your camp without disarming them.

That being said, they kept all of their knives and swords and Darrell kept the crossbow.  Not to mention the house was loaded with potential weapons.  Taking the guns seems kind of arbitrary.

On that note, though...  How about Carol fumbling with her weapons?  Perfect!

----------


## CaptUSA

> Where is the priest? Did he die or flee and I missed it?


No, he was still around hiding in the background of some shots.  Same thing with Tara.

----------


## Valli6

I'm thinking one of the 3 guys Deana kicked out, took the gun that Rick hid in the blender (or whatever that was).

Also I probably wouldn't agree to be filmed, or at least I'd insist that Deana be on camera at the same time, and I interview HER, then she has to give me a copy of it.

----------


## phill4paul

> I see what you mean, but private property and such...
> 
> It wouldn't make much sense to let an armed gang into your camp without disarming them.
> 
> That being said, they kept all of their knives and swords and Darrell kept the crossbow.  Not to mention the house was loaded with potential weapons.  Taking the guns seems kind of arbitrary.
> 
> *On that note, though...  How about Carol fumbling with her weapons?  Perfect!*


  The writers are definitely portraying her character as the smartest of the bunch in this episode.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

I just hope they kill that ex "congressperson".

----------


## CPUd

> I just hope they kill that ex "congressperson".


I predict it will happen in the finale, but not by Rick's group, another group from outside.

----------


## sam1952

If I was writing this script I'd have the group being used as a "social experiment" for the congress lady and friends. Giving them jobs, power. Putting them in positions where they have to make choices, try to get them to turn on each other for their own amusement.

Carol's character is so cool right now. I noticed all the things mentioned all ready. Best of all look at how she's dressed, lmao. Little do they know she's her own "Dr. Kevorkian". 

My guess is she will kill the congress lady.

----------


## CPUd

> If I was writing this script I'd have the group being used as a "social experiment" for the congress lady and friends. Giving them jobs, power. Putting them in positions where they have to make choices, try to get them to turn on each other for their own amusement.


Aaron sorta does that to groups on the outside when he recruits, to see what they are all about.  That's why he left the water out.  It would have been a bad sign if they immediately took the water, because it would show them to be impulsive, but instead, they kept their heads (except Eugene) in the most dire conditions.  From that and listening to their conversations, he knew they were approachable, would be very defensive, but would hear him out before deciding to kill him.

----------


## Valli6

> I just hope they kill that ex "congressperson".


The moment I heard "congressperson" all I could think was: 

Oh right! You used taxpayer money to help your very important architect father and his cronies build this bunch of "green", sustainable homes! Then after the zombie appocalypse started, your first thought was to escaped to it ("I was on my way back to my district to deal with the crisis, but the army directed us here") and next you audition a string of suitable proles to take care of all the stuff you never had to deal with before!

----------


## Carlybee

> Their constant acceptance of gun control on this show is disturbing.
> 
> "Turn over all our weapons? Why sure, no problem."


Yeah, I would've flat refused that. At least Rick has his.

----------


## CPUd

What kind of gun did Rick hide in the blender?  I am curious if it was one of the "sweet ass biscuits" that idiot passed out to Glenn and Tara.

----------


## Valli6

> What kind of gun did Rick hide in the blender?  I am curious if it was one of the "sweet ass biscuits" that idiot passed out to Glenn and Tara.


No. this was just before they went in. it was a pistol Rick had been carrying. I'm thinking the girl enid is some relation to the 3 guys who were kicked out and they are hanging around nearby and probably saw Rick's group when they arrived. This was the first time I've ever heard of a gun being referred to as a biscuit! I don't understand that at all!

----------


## amy31416

> How about Carol?  lol
> 
> "Oh, I really miss my husband.  I'm basically the den mother, cleaning up after people.  I was lucky to find this group to keep me safe."  
> 
> Out of everyone there, she's the only one who's playing this smart.  I mean, come on...  The place is run by a congress critter, you know the whole damned place is wire-tapped!!


Yeah--I was impressed by her. She really is the only character playing this really smart. Looking forward to seeing where it goes.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Quote Originally Posted by willwash View Post
> It's like, DO Something. Leave Georgia. Build an invincible megafort. Discover the cure. Do SOMETHING besides wander around aimlessly...and when they finally made me think they were on to something with Eugene, that turned out to be fake too. That about did it for me. Once Eugene turned out to be a fake, the show blew its last chance with me.


Eugene was just a nerdy social misfit living in his parent's basement playing computer games, probably a Ron Paul supporter too.  

Here's more Eugene

----------


## specsaregood

..

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Their constant acceptance of gun control on this show is disturbing.
> 
> "Turn over all our weapons? Why sure, no problem."


I thought I was the only one who caught that.  No way I'm giving up my weapon willingly in a zombie apocalypse.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> If I was writing this script I'd have the group being used as a "social experiment" for the congress lady and friends. Giving them jobs, power. Putting them in positions where they have to make choices, try to get them to turn on each other for their own amusement.
> 
> Carol's character is so cool right now. I noticed all the things mentioned all ready. Best of all look at how she's dressed, lmao. Little do they know she's her own "Dr. Kevorkian". 
> 
> My guess is she will kill the congress lady.


Carol is up to some dark $#@!.

----------


## DamianTV

> Their constant acceptance of gun control on this show is disturbing.
> 
> "Turn over all our weapons? Why sure, no problem."


Same message, Guns kill people, not Zombies!
Hold on, I'll finish this super important msg l8r, gotta reply to this very important text I got about a Cat Video...

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I really enjoyed Daryl gutting the possum on a nice clean porch and being super skeptical of it all.

----------


## phill4paul

> Carol is up to some dark $#@!.


  That seems to imply that she has an nefarious agenda. I don't see that.

----------


## CPUd

They learned from the past to get into a group's control structure they need to assimilate.  They are doing it to make sure that group is on the up-and-up, but Deana wants them to do that anyway- they are more likely to stay and protect the safe zone if they are invested in it.



In the Westerns, they had towns that made people check their guns; this is usually a bad sign for the town when the wrong people ride through.

----------


## Suzanimal

I loved Daryl cleaning that possum on the porch.


Why is Daryl saving Ricks beard hair??




> Norman Reedus On ‘The Walking Dead’ Season 5 Finale: ‘Bring Your Kleenex’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Reedus was a guest on last night’s Entertainment Tonight, and during the interview, the actor answered questions from The Walking Dead fans. One of the questions thrown his way asked, “What should we expect from the season finale?”
> 
> Reedus’ response may raise a few eyebrows: “Wow, bring your Kleenex, and you’ll be screaming at your television.”
> 
> ...


http://uproxx.com/tv/2015/03/walking...season-finale/

----------


## amy31416

Those bastards better not kill Daryl.

In other news, I'd probably save a lock of his greasy hair in a ziploc bag. What's yer problem with weirdness Suz?

----------


## CPUd



----------


## paleocon1

there are just too many storyline internal inconsistencies for WD to be good fiction.

----------


## CPUd

So many winning moments from last night's show.





cookies


or flowers?


A new bromance


RIP Buttons


CLAIMED


'A' is for Adultery

----------


## phill4paul

> cookies
> 
> 
> or flowers?


   Lol, that Carol. I used that same strategy on a snot nosed unholy terror brat at a country club I waited at when I was a young man.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> What kind of gun did Rick hide in the blender?  I am curious if it was one of the "sweet ass biscuits" that idiot passed out to Glenn and Tara.


Looked like a Glock 19, which would make sense given Glock's durability.

----------


## Suzanimal

Carol was scary.

----------


## Suzanimal

It's Official: 'Walking Dead' Companion Series Nabs Pilot Order



> About the zombie apocalypse in other parts of the world
> 
> The network on Friday announced it has ordered a pilot episode of the project from Walking Dead creator Robert Kirkman and producers Gale Anne Hurd and Dave Alpert. As previously announced, Dave Erickson, who co-created and co-wrote the pilot with Kirkman, will serve as exec producer and showrunner.
> The pilot will begin production in late 2014, with few details about the location and casting released just yet. In a release, AMC touted that the premise — kept closely under wraps — would focus on what's going on in the zombie apocalypse in other parts of the world. 
> "There are many corners of The Walking Dead universe that remain unseen in the shadows. Being given the opportunity to shine a light into those corners and see what lurks out there is an absolute thrill. I know the fans are anxious to hear what Dave and I have been cooking up for this new universe of The Walking Dead, and I'm happy to be one step closer to sharing it with them,” Kirkman said. The exec producer, who also is writing the pilot for his exorcism comic adaptation Outcast for Cinemax, previously joked to THR that he'd love to see "space dragons" at the center of the companion series. Other producers and stars, including Andrew Lincoln, expressed interest about seeing what's going on in other parts of the world and what caused the outbreak when polled by THR about what they'd like to see the series explore.
> 
> ...


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/liv...-series-730477

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Carol was scary.


Yeah. 

But that was quite the slip-up for her to not notice that a kid was following her.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> CLAIMED


That was pretty out of character for Rick. Kind of a pet peeve when writers establish characters over a long period of time and then have them take a big turn.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That was pretty out of character for Rick. Kind of a pet peeve when writers establish characters over a long period of time and then have them take a big turn.


And then it occurs to me that maybe Rick did that to play a role and fool them...

----------


## CPUd

Norman Reedus is supposedly keeping this in his fridge:



^^ this is the one from 1 or 2 years ago.  The topic came up when Andrew Lincoln mentioned that Norman was going into the bathroom collecting hair when they were shooting last week's episode.

----------


## amy31416

> Carol was scary.


I love how she's playin' the game. Adds a little extra life to the series, so to speak.

----------


## CPUd

I LOL'd when she took up like 100% of that kid's personal space.

----------


## CaptUSA

> And then it occurs to me that maybe Rick did that to play a role and fool them...


Maybe a way to get a girl on the "inside"?

----------


## DamianTV

I think the latest episodes have done an excellent job of reflecting our current situation in the real world, where by individuals and small groups are measured not in their actions, but what can be taken from them.  The current group seems to have very few skillsets for surviving the zombie apocolypse, and recognize that they need Rick's group to enable them to survive.  Thus, their only worth to their current group is what everyone else can take from them.  And thats the real threat of the Zombie Apocolypse, the loss in humanity, not so much in those that die, but the loss of humanity in those that survive.

----------


## Suzanimal

I was glad to see Daryl back on a motorcycle.

Lots of death in that episode. Noah's was especially gruesome. And WTF, Gabriel??? Y U throwing Rick and the gang under the bus???

----------


## CaptUSA

As soon as Noah starts talking about the future, I was thinking, "Uh oh, dumbass, you did it now!  Right now there are two black guys in the apocalypse and you know there is only room for one!"  

And I guess they had a spare collar lying around somewhere for Gabriel.  Remember he burned his in the fire?  Well, he got a new one.  When Morgan finally shows up, Gabriel can kiss his ass goodbye.  (See the above rule)

----------


## DamianTV

> As soon as Noah starts talking about the future, I was thinking, "Uh oh, dumbass, you did it now!  Right now there are two black guys in the apocalypse and you know there is only room for one!"  
> 
> And I guess they had a spare collar lying around somewhere for Gabriel.  Remember he burned his in the fire?  Well, he got a new one.  When Morgan finally shows up, Gabriel can kiss his ass goodbye.  (See the above rule)


They basically said that in the show that follows, Talking Dead.  Uh oh, he mentioned the future, he's dead!

----------


## CaptUSA

> They basically said that in the show that follows, Talking Dead.  Uh oh, he mentioned the future, he's dead!


I can't stay up that late...  Did they mention the racial aspect?

"Hi, my name is Tyrese."  
"Later, T-Dog."
"Call me father Gabriel."
"Sorry, Bob."
"Welcome to our group, Noah."
"Time to ditch Tyrese on the side of the road..."

Bob and Tyrese managed to co-exist for awhile, but they were separated from each other for most of that time.

----------


## CPUd

The people in the safe zone aren't worth a damn; as soon as there is the possibility that SHTF, they will leave you behind.  And one power outage cripples the community, LOL.

Oh, the prevailing theory is that it's the woman Jessie who is beating her husband.  Notice the kid never said anything specific to Carol, so Rick may end up killing the victim, and hooking up with a psycho.






> Bob and Tyrese managed to co-exist for awhile, but they were separated from each other for most of that time.


They never had any scenes together on _The Wire_, either, but if they did, it would have went something like this:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Oh, the prevailing theory is that it's the woman Jessie who is beating her husband.  Notice the kid never said anything specific to Carol, so Rick may end up killing the victim, and hooking up with a psycho.


Nice. A contrarian hypothesis. You never know.

----------


## amy31416

If Michonne gets killed, I'll be pissed off. Same goes for Daryl or Carol.

----------


## CPUd

For comic spoilers, and an idea what might happen over the next couple weeks, this is the character Deanna is based on:
http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Douglas_Monroe

Interesting note- the thing with Gabriel doesn't seem to be a big deal to anyone but Gabriel.  And Morgan is in the safe zone, his job is a chef.

Norman Reedus again says the finale will be emotional, so one or more main cast members may die (my guess: Glenn and Carol).  If they are keeping Daryl long term, some speculation that he may be developed into this major comic character:
http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Paul_Monroe

----------


## Suzanimal

> For comic spoilers, and an idea what might happen over the next couple weeks, this is the character Deanna is based on:
> http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Douglas_Monroe
> 
> Interesting note- the thing with Gabriel doesn't seem to be a big deal to anyone but Gabriel.  And Morgan is in the safe zone, his job is a chef.
> 
> Norman Reedus again says the finale will be emotional, so one or more main cast members may die (*my guess: Glenn and Carol*).  If they are keeping Daryl long term, some speculation that he may be developed into this major comic character:
> http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Paul_Monroe


I'm just starting to like Carol, it would suck to see her killed off now, but I would be glad to see Glenn go - while they're at they can kill off his wife too so I don't have to listen to her whine.

----------


## CPUd

I forgot about Carl, something bad (but non-fatal) may happen to him.

----------


## amy31416

> I'm just starting to like Carol, it would suck to see her killed off now, but I would be glad to see Glenn go - while they're at they can kill off his wife too so I don't have to listen to her whine.


I wouldn't really miss Glenn or Maggie either.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I forgot about Carl, something bad (but non-fatal) may happen to him.

----------


## CPUd

Next week, Carol drops by to bring Pete a casserole:





She will be a guest on the aftershow next week, along with Norman Reedus and a mystery guest.  An EP today all but confirmed that at least 1 main character will die.  The finale will be extended for a 90-minute block, so like 65-70 minutes runtime.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Rick going all mangina. Never go full mangina.

It's not his business that that woman selects to stay there, it's not like she couldn't just walk out the door, and tell everyone her husband is hitting her, and she wishes no contact anymore. Simple. Sure, he may flip out, but then the town would be forced to react. 

Rick just endangered everyone because he wants to get some. No nobility in that.

An alternate of the walking dead, with smart people would be. 

Setting: old bank building or nuclear fallout shelter with 3 foot steel reinforced walls. I know of one within a mile of here.  Impenetrable!
Actions: 1 Raid on food distribution center within 30 miles. There are 2 I know of within 40 miles, not counting a cake mix factory nearby. So, flour, sugar, corn syrup, flavorings available in train car quantities.
            2. Gather solar panels/wind turbines/deep cycle batteries/led bulbs/fertilizer/pots/ essentially the garden center at home depot (also, available at 1 of those distribution centers). 
            3. Play games and learn to grow food with led lamps eat the semi trailers of canned goods got from distribution centers.
            4. Leave ground floor empty, disable all elevators, install security cameras with motion sensor software. And have 2 on the roof at all times to watch for threats from humans. 
Result: Survived all the way to this point without all the drama.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Rick going all mangina. Never go full mangina.
> 
> It's not his business that that woman selects to stay there, it's not like she couldn't just walk out the door, and tell everyone her husband is hitting her, and she wishes no contact anymore. Simple. Sure, he may flip out, but then the town would be forced to react. 
> 
> Rick just endangered everyone because he wants to get some. No nobility in that.
> 
> An alternate of the walking dead, with smart people would be. 
> 
> Setting: old bank building or nuclear fallout shelter with 3 foot steel reinforced walls. I know of one within a mile of here.  Impenetrable!
> ...


Isn't that pretty much what happened in Alexandria to this point?  The only reason they needed the drama was because their group couldn't handle the threat.  "W"

----------


## Carlybee

I'd like to see the core group survive. Gabriel, Benjamin, Eugene and that lesbian girl can all go.

----------


## AuH20

Where are the politicians in the Walking Dead world? I find it hard to believe that they all died.

----------


## phill4paul

> Where are the politicians in the Walking Dead world? I find it hard to believe that they all died.


  Do you watch the show? The head of new Alexandria was a congresscritter.

----------


## AuH20

> Do you watch the show? The head of new Alexandria was a congresscritter.


Deanna? I didn't know that. Granted, I haven't really watched since the Governor got killed.

----------


## phill4paul

> Deanna? I didn't know that. Granted, I haven't really watched since the Governor got killed.


  Yeah, Deanna. Congress woman, Ohio, before the change. Got stuck in Alexandria. In the comic it was a Congress man, Douglas.

----------


## CPUd

Rick went full Shane:




They are sorta sticking with the story, but I don't read too far in the comics past where they are on the TV show.  Pete supposedly does something that gets people killed, and makes it clear he should have been dealt with a long time ago.  This is where everyone turns to Rick to run Alexandria.  If the wall comes down, they are gonna want Rick in charge anyway, which is what he was trying to tell them (but bad idea waving a gun around to try to make your point, LOL).  Carol and Michonne are holding that place together.

Some speculation- the group making the W's may be a combination of other groups in the comics, who are working with a much worse group of mofos in DC to run a protection racket.  They make camo suits out of walker bodies (chop off their limbs and gut their torsos) so they can walk in the herds.  They can move the herds wherever, and in the case of Alexandria, they could push a big enough herd into the wall to knock it down.  Their game is to take supplies from the settlements in exchange for moving the herds away.  

I doubt we'll see too much of that in the finale, just enough to see Rick take over and to get an idea just how bad the people outside the walls are.

----------


## Carlybee

> Deanna? I didn't know that. Granted, I haven't really watched since the Governor got killed.


You've missed a lot

----------


## Suzanimal

Trailer for spin off. Yay!

Trailer: Good Morning Los Angeles: Fear the Walking Dead: Series Premiere





Also this article is full of interesting information for those of us who haven't read the comics.
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-w...-wolves-2015-3

----------


## Carlybee

> Trailer for spin off. Yay!
> 
> Trailer: Good Morning Los Angeles: Fear the Walking Dead: Series Premiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this article is full of interesting information for those of us who haven't read the comics.
> http://www.businessinsider.com/the-w...-wolves-2015-3



Is the spin off going to be a prequel?

----------


## CPUd

> Is the spin off going to be a prequel?


It is supposed to start around the same time as the original one did, but it is set in Los Angeles instead of GA.


The finale tonight kinda sucked.  Most of what happened inside the walls was straight from the comics, the stuff happening on the outside was all new.  For a minute or 2, I thought Daryl was a goner.  If something were going to happen to Carl, it probably would have happened last night.  I LOL's when Gabriel busted that walker head like a grapefruit, and still kept his shirt pristine white.

Next year, a lot of people in Alexandria may get killed early on.  The Morgan scenes last night made him look a lot like Jesus from the comics, who is skilled at martial arts, can escape from impossible situations and knows a lot about the other settlements in the area. 

I'm glad it's over for a while.  This season covered a lot of ground, if you remember at the beginning they were still in the boxcar at Terminus.

----------


## devil21

This show is never going to end, is it?

----------


## orenbus

> This show is never going to end, is it?


Hopefully not, it's too good.

----------


## Carlybee

> It is supposed to start around the same time as the original one did, but it is set in Los Angeles instead of GA.
> 
> 
> The finale tonight kinda sucked.  Most of what happened inside the walls was straight from the comics, the stuff happening on the outside was all new.  For a minute or 2, I thought Daryl was a goner.  If something were going to happen to Carl, it probably would have happened last night.  I LOL's when Gabriel busted that walker head like a grapefruit, and still kept his shirt pristine white.
> 
> Next year, a lot of people in Alexandria may get killed early on.  The Morgan scenes last night made him look a lot like Jesus from the comics, who is skilled at martial arts, can escape from impossible situations and knows a lot about the other settlements in the area. 
> 
> I'm glad it's over for a while.  This season covered a lot of ground, if you remember at the beginning they were still in the boxcar at Terminus.



Ah ok thanks. Yes..last season was much more intense...this season was more introspective until the end.

----------


## CPUd

They've got enough material to do 2 more years before they get to a good stopping point in the story and have to make a decision whether or not to keep it going.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It is supposed to start around the same time as the original one did, but it is set in Los Angeles instead of GA.
> 
> 
> The finale tonight kinda sucked.  Most of what happened inside the walls was straight from the comics, the stuff happening on the outside was all new.  For a minute or 2, I thought Daryl was a goner.  If something were going to happen to Carl, it probably would have happened last night.  I LOL's when Gabriel busted that walker head like a grapefruit, and still kept his shirt pristine white.
> 
> Next year, a lot of people in Alexandria may get killed early on.  The Morgan scenes last night made him look a lot like Jesus from the comics, who is skilled at martial arts, can escape from impossible situations and knows a lot about the other settlements in the area. 
> 
> I'm glad it's over for a while.  This season covered a lot of ground, if you remember at the beginning they were still in the boxcar at Terminus.


They'd better not kill Daryl.

Morgan kicked ass. 

Yeah, I noticed Gabriel's shirt staying white too.

It was okay, I thought (secretly hoping) more people were going to die. I thought Glen was a goner, for sure. I can't stand him, I was bummed to see him make it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Is the spin off going to be a prequel?





> It is supposed to start around the same time as the original one did, but it is set in Los Angeles instead of GA.


I read it's going to explain how the virus got started.

----------


## Aratus

it was intense...

----------


## paleocon1

The series requires such a long string of 'suspensions of disbelief' just to get thru the first episode that I never could get interested.

----------


## CaptUSA

> She will be a guest on the aftershow next week, along with Norman Reedus and a mystery guest. * An EP today all but confirmed that at least 1 main character will die.*  The finale will be extended for a 90-minute block, so like 65-70 minutes runtime.


I think they just spread that rumor to build the intensity every time a main character came close to biting it.

Daryl smoking his last cig.  Glenn with three walkers on him and a bullet in the shoulder.  Gabriel begging Sasha to kill him.  Even Rick with the "squeezy" walker on top of him.  If you're suspecting someone's about to die, it makes it more thrilling.  If the main characters are all invincible, that suspense is gone.

They did a good job with Glenn saying his "I love you" to Maggie.  It would have been a good day to kill him.

Also, as soon as Reggie started telling Maggie what he was going to say at the meeting, I was like, "Welp.  He's a goner."  I thought the walkers loose in Alexandria were going to get him before he could say anything and the new group would get the blame for leaving the door open.

----------


## Cabal

> I read it's going to explain how the virus got started.


Yeah, that's what it's being advertised as. In the brief preview, the world is normal, and people are just starting to get sick according to a news report. Idk why they're doing this, tbh. I always felt that element of mystery and ambiguity always worked well for the show. It never felt the need to have to explain very much about the how, who, what, when, or why because the show wasn't ever really about finding a solution to this problem, so the details didn't really matter. This isn't a show about saving the world, per se, that old world is gone, but rather about the individuals and groups adapting and surviving to the new world they occupy. I always found that lack of explanation quite conducive with things, because the survivors don't really know wtf happened either. I mean Rick wakes up in an abandoned hospital of a destroyed city, and that's all he knows, that's all we knew, and that's all that has been needed to be known.

----------


## AuH20

> The series requires such a long string of 'suspensions of disbelief' just to get thru the first episode that I never could get interested.


For one, all the bodily fluids flying around in delicate areas and not a single infection. Meanwhile, if there is a bite, you must amputate.

----------


## phill4paul

> The series requires such a long string of 'suspensions of disbelief' just to get thru the first episode that I never could get interested.


  Thank you for coming into a thread about a fictional series about the undead zombies and letting us know your position regarding "suspensions of disbelief." I for one have been wondering what your views were about this show since the thread started.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah, that's what it's being advertised as. In the brief preview, the world is normal, and people are just starting to get sick according to a news report. Idk why they're doing this, tbh. I always felt that element of mystery and ambiguity always worked well for the show. It never felt the need to have to explain very much about the how, who, what, when, or why because the show wasn't ever really about finding a solution to this problem, so the details didn't really matter. This isn't a show about saving the world, per se, that old world is gone, but rather about the individuals and groups adapting and surviving to the new world they occupy. I always found that lack of explanation quite conducive with things, because the survivors don't really know wtf happened either. I mean Rick wakes up in an abandoned hospital of a destroyed city, and that's all he knows, that's all we knew, and that's all that has been needed to be known.


I'm dying to know. Do they explain what happened in the comics?

----------


## AuH20

Why did the wolves kill red poncho guy? For not alerting them?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Why did the wolves kill red poncho guy? For not alerting them?


I was wondering about that too. Was red poncho guy a wolf? Or was he just hiding out around the area and they found him when Daryl and the other guy set off the traps?

----------


## Suzanimal

Great line.

----------


## CaptUSA

> For one, all the bodily fluids flying around in delicate areas and not a single infection. Meanwhile, if there is a bite, you must amputate.


What about they call them Walkers, Roamers, Biters, Lurkers, Rotters, but never...  I mean never...  "Zombies"

----------


## phill4paul

> What about they call them Walkers, Roamers, Biters, Lurkers, Rotters, but never...  I mean never...  "Zombies"


  Alternate universe. George Romero never popularized a "zombie" fan base. 

  As to the bites. From what I've read. The pathogen is in everybody. Meaning that it was spread either through air or water borne. This pathogen lowers the ability to fight infection. The walkers don't have any more or any less of the pathogen than the living. So viscera, blood, what have, you doesn't really spread the disease. However the half dead walkers have a ton of bacteria in their mouth and when they bite, breaking skin, it is this bacteria that quickly does the victim in.

----------


## orenbus

Or what about the note left in the car saying something about "get out of there, bad people coming" or something like that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Or what about the note left in the car saying something about "get out of there, bad people coming" or something like that.


Wondering about that too. Think red poncho guy left it???

----------


## orenbus

> Wondering about that too. Think red poncho guy left it???


Yea that's what I was thinking.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yea that's what I was thinking.


Maybe he wasn't a wolf or maybe he was and just didn't like them.

----------


## DamianTV

So what about the Spinoff, "Fear The Walking Dead" coming in summer?

(Set to take place in L.A. at the start of the Zompocalypse...)

----------


## phill4paul

> So what about the Spinoff, "Fear The Walking Dead" coming in summer?
> 
> (Set to take place in L.A. at the start of the Zompocalypse...)


  Sounds interesting. I like the idea that it will be about the early pathogen outbreak. Seems like it is going to deal with mostly everyday citizens though. I have heard Dr. Jenner will make a reappearance. I had thought it would be a much more interesting story line if they would have taken a governmental aspect. What the doctors, military, government, president, congresscritters, etc. were doing to deal with the outbreak. They could even include Deanna Monroe in that series.

----------


## CPUd

Until they found the backpack, they thought Little Red Riding Hood was the one who sprung the trap and killed a bunch of the walkers.  When they brought him back, they were complaining about having to round up more and get them all back in the trailers, which actually looked pretty damn easy.  If you missed the scenes after the credits, it shows what is left of him walking around where the trailers are.  Oh, another LOL moment last night when Daryl sliced off multiple heads with a chain, and Aaron with a license plate.



They do use "zombie" a lot in the comics, and they use the nicknames to classify them into Roamers and Lurkers.  They are slightly smarter than the ones on the TV show.  Before Rick's group get to Alexandria, only Abraham, Eugene, Rosita have ever seen a herd.  When Rick takes over Alexandria, they soon become under siege by a massive herd.  Since we've already seen herds in the TV show, if they decide to do this it could be the biggest herd ever.  Or a smaller, "smarter" herd controlled by the W's, since they now have pictures showing them where the weak spots are on the wall.

This is what people thought was going to happen to Carl, but the finale last night didn't get that far in the story:


And still they might not do it, if they can't make it work for the show.  It would mean like 2 extra hours a day for prosthetics and continuity every time the need Carl for a scene.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> The series requires such a long string of 'suspensions of disbelief' just to get thru the first episode that I never could get interested.


That's unfortunate.  You're missing out on a lot of great series: Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, Rome, etc

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

So did you guys like the season finale?

----------


## Carlybee

> For one, all the bodily fluids flying around in delicate areas and not a single infection. Meanwhile, if there is a bite, you must amputate.



I thought they were all infected already.

----------


## DamianTV

Teaser Trailer for "Fear the Walking Dead"...

----------


## orenbus

> So what about the Spinoff, "Fear The Walking Dead" coming in summer?
> 
> (Set to take place in L.A. at the start of the Zompocalypse...)


I think they will be investing serious money into the new series now that they know the formula works. Here are two established actors that will play major roles in the new spinoff whereas the original didn't really have actors people knew from movies, even just supporting actors.


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0193295/?ref_=tt_cl_t13

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0225332/?ref_=tt_cl_t15

----------


## orenbus

> So did you guys like the season finale?


I liked it, but that's from a perspective of someone that didn't read the comics or knows anything about the background story aside from watching the show.

----------


## CPUd

If anyone wants to know what a spinoff might look like, check out the webisodes at this playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJY...q58ugqjlvLr-Zk

They were shot by the "2nd units" using some of the same sets, but with different actors.

----------


## paleocon1

> That's unfortunate.  You're missing out on a lot of great series: Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, Rome, etc


Perhaps, but the zombies as shown are utterly implausible. Something along the lines of 'Crazies' would have been much better.

----------


## orenbus

> Perhaps, but the zombies as shown are utterly implausible. Something along the lines of 'Crazies' would have been much better.


If it was 'Crazies' I think people would be less interested, zombies has it's appeal because of the human fascination with mortality and the fear factor of the unknown, certainly one could argue this is why the show has become so popular.

As far as believability people are going to have different levels of tolerance when it comes to allowing yourself to be immersed in fiction or comedy. I have a friend (who perhaps not so ironically is a fiction writer) that has a genuine problem with this, not allowing himself to enjoy a lot of what is created for the large and small screen I think it stems from his having learned so much about the entertainment industry and the inner workings of what goes on behind the scenes that now viewing a lot of what is fiction on the screen has lots its "magic" on him except for truly extraordinaire examples. Much like once a magician shows someone a trick they are less dazzled by it, one can spoil themselves from getting entertainment out of things that most others would see as fun by knowing or assuming certain things before the story even unfolds because of the inability to allow oneself to let go in the moment. 

Some people I think also tend to sit down and begin the analysis or put on their critic hat soon as a show or movie begins trying to consider whether something logically makes sense as opposed to accepting the story for what it is, and as it's presented, perhaps later considering whether it was actually entertaining or not. Some do this however and if they are not entertained they begin to start buildings lists of nitpicking pieces of "evidence' at perceived failures in the presentation to support argument for the sake of argument which for some is it's own form of entertainment. Anyway it's an interesting topic figured I would post these thoughts while they were fresh.

----------


## Carlybee

> I think they will be investing serious money into the new series now that they know the formula works. Here are two established actors that will play major roles in the new spinoff whereas the original didn't really have actors people knew from movies, even just supporting actors.
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0193295/?ref_=tt_cl_t13
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0225332/?ref_=tt_cl_t15


Never heard of either one. I knew Andrew Lincoln (Rick) from Love Actually and Norman Reedus (Darryl) from Boondock Saints.

----------


## orenbus

> Never heard of either one. I knew Andrew Lincoln (Rick) from Love Actually and Norman Reedus (Darryl) from Boondock Saints.


Well I didn't know their names off hand but Cliff Curtis was the head FBI agent in Live Free or Die Hard with Bruce Willis, he was also in Training Day (played the head hispanic gang member "smiley") and Blow (pablo escobar).

Kim Dickens was the teacher in The Blind Side, in Mercury Rising also with Bruce Willis and was in a bunch of critically acclaimed TV shows such as Friday Night Lights, Sons of Anarchy and more recently House of Cards and played the detective in the movie Gone Girl.

I didn't know who Andrew Lincoln was (never saw Love Actually) and only after looking it up did I remember Norman Reedus from Boondock Saints, but that was the only one that was somewhat recognizable out of the cast.


Edit: Here are some clips, in the first one Cliff Curtis is the one with the mustache, the second he's Pablo Escobar.

----------


## Carlybee

> Well I didn't know there names off hand but Cliff Curtis was the head FBI agent in Live Free or Die Hard with Bruce Willins, he was also in Training Day and Blow.
> 
> Kim Dickens was the teacher in The Blind Side, in Mercury Rising also with Bruce Willis and was in a bunch of critically acclaimed TV shows such as Friday Night Lights, Sons of Anarchy and more recently House of Cards and played the detective in the movie Gone Girl.
> 
> I didn't know who Andrew Lincoln was and only after looking it up did remember Norman Reedus from Boondock Saints, but that was the only one that was somewhat recognizable out of the cast.



The girl who plays Maggie was in The Originals. I'm just saying those people may have a recognizable resume, but I didn't recognize them from anything. Tovah Feldshuh who plays Deeann has been around for years in TV shows and mini series...I recognized her immediately.

----------


## orenbus

> The girl who plays Maggie was in The Originals. I'm just saying those people may have a recognizable resume, but I didn't recognize them from anything. Tovah Feldshuh who plays Deeann has been around for years in TV shows and mini series...I recognized her immediately.


I didn't recognize Maggie, don't think I ever saw The Originals. Yea I do have to change my statement I did recognize Tova Feldshuh in a way that was like "hmm where have I seen this person before" had a very familiar face and after looking it up remembered she was the ex-wife of the $#@! lawyer that was an interior decorator in Brewster's Millions movie back in the 80s, that one came as a shock. I'll admit though I don't watch a lot of TV, usually just specific series, but I do watch a lot of movies.

----------


## Carlybee

> I didn't recognize Maggie, don't think I ever saw The Originals. Yea I do have to change my statement I did recognize Tova Feldshuh in a way that was like "hmm where have I seen this person before" had a very familiar face and after looking it up remembered she was the ex-wife of the $#@! lawyer that was an interior decorator in Brewster's Millions movie back in the 80s, that one came as a shock. I'll admit though I don't watch a lot of TV, usually just specific series, but I do watch a lot of movies.



Tovah has aged quite a bit since I last saw her in anything.  The Originals is a spin off of Vampire Diaries...not too bad for a TV vampire show.  I just started watching both of them last year but I record them so I can ff through the commercials. Fluff really.

----------


## Cabal

> I'm dying to know. Do they explain what happened in the comics?


I'm not entirely sure if they did or not.

----------


## CPUd

New Teaser for Fear the Walking Dead:




So from that clip, we can gather:
 - this dude is afraid of something, and he's running away for it
 - something is wrong with his shirt.

----------


## Suzanimal

> New Teaser for Fear the Walking Dead:
> 
> 
> So from that clip, we can gather:
>  - this dude is afraid of something, and he's running away for it
>  - something is wrong with his shirt.


And his pants are falling down.

----------


## CPUd

New art for season 6.  Those characters on the right side are all goners:

----------


## Suzanimal

The Walking Dead showrunner Scott M. Gimple says backstory to the comic will be revealed in season 6




> Season 5 of The Walking Dead ended in mayhem, with Rick dropping a walker he killed at the feet of the Alexandrians assembled to vote on whether to kick him out of the walled-off community. He then proceeded to shoot the abusive husband of his schoolboy crush Jessie in the face while his former BFF Morgan watched in shock. Now the question is, what happens next?
> 
> We’ll need to wait until the show’s return in October to find out for sure, but showrunner Scott M. Gimple chatted with EW and dropped a few intriguing nuggets — including the fact that we may see things in season 6 that are only referenced as past events in the comic on which the show is based. Read on for scoopage!
> 
> ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: So we ended last season with Rick seeming to take control in Alexandria. Will that extend into season 6?
> SCOTT M. GIMPLE: Last season was this very strange quote-unquote “happy ending.” As I was working on the finale, it was just very interesting to me that the stakes weren’t that Rick was going to be kicked out, but oh, is Rick going to have to kill a lot of people? The onus was completely on him, but in the end he found a way, and providence found a way, that he could demonstrate to these people what they need to do and who he really is. And now that he’s done that, he seems to be in a terrific position to bring these people around to his way of thinking, and have it not be based in antagonism. But I will say, the world often gets in the way of Rick’s plans.
> 
> So are the Alexandrians more united than they were last year?
> Well, it seems that everything is poised for that to happen, but there’s some interesting things. It’s super poised for that to happen, and then Pete walked in with Michonne’s sword. And more importantly, right after he pulled the trigger, Morgan was there and they’re face-to-face. What have we heard from Morgan? What have we seen from him? He said, “All life is precious,” and the first thing he sees Rick do is shoot a man in the face. So right there, the facts point towards a bit of conflict there, a bit of an issue. And will the Alexandrians after that gunshot be completely down with what Rick was saying just a few moments before? Bit of a question mark there.
> ...


http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/02...ll-be-revealed

----------


## CPUd

Heath is a major character, he sorta fills the void left by (comics) Glenn.

The show is catching up to the comics, so we may see more original stories in the TV show.  Though, there are a couple major events that could be expanded into a whole season.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> And his pants are falling down.


Zombieland Rule # 34, wear a belt.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Never heard of either one. I knew Andrew Lincoln (Rick) from Love Actually and Norman Reedus (Darryl) from Boondock Saints.


When The Walking Dead first aired, I noticed right a way Jeffery DeMunn, Laurie Holden and Suzanne McBride were all in the movie The Mist. Althouh I didn't know any of their names back then.  Sorry if that bit of trivia has already been posted in this thread.

----------


## CPUd

Andrew Lincoln was also in the first season of Strike Back, when it was still on the Sky channel.


More spinoff art:

----------


## staerker



----------


## amy31416

Oh, man, its back on? Must have missed a couple of episodes.

----------


## Carlybee

> Oh, man, its back on? Must have missed a couple of episodes.



Not yet..just a trailer.

----------


## CPUd

They are playing up the Rick versus Morgan thing, but that will probably be resolved in 1 episode.  The person Rick is pointing the gun at is someone other than Morgan who has been around Rick's group enough to know who they are.  Maybe Gabriel.  I think in the first episode, Deana wants to turn leadership over to Rick after realizing she can't deal with the W's, so we see her trying to convince everyone this is the best thing to do.

A lot of flashbacks in the trailer, mostly with the girl Enid, but maybe some with Aaron, Daryl, Morgan.  The people with Daryl at the end might be the 3 people Deana kicked out of Alexandria.  Other, less likely speculation is that the guy is Dwight from the comics before he joined with Negan, since he took the crossbow.

A clue about the locations- if the grass is grown up and the beams (I think they are called dead drops) are leaning against the wall, this is outside of the wall, like the one shot from behind Maggie and Deana where a guy who is very much alive is on fire and falls over the wall.  He was falling off the lookout tower they built after being attacked from inside the wall.  Another shot with Carol outside the wall watching someone with an axe hacking off a dead guy's arm, like the W's have been shown to do.

Remember the W's have Aaron's backpack with all the pictures, so they may be using the herds to launch a siege.  Eventually they breach the wall and trap people in the houses.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Perhaps, but the zombies as shown are utterly implausible. Something along the lines of 'Crazies' would have been much better.


The zombie genre is analogous to infected people.  Think Spanish Flu and the Black Death.  That's were it stems from.

----------


## CPUd

Photo of set under construction in Senoia, GA, from 6/29:



This could be the Hilltop Colony (another friendly camp).  They say it is progressing fast, so we may see it at the end of the season.

----------


## CPUd

"When civilization ends, it ends fast"

----------


## specsaregood

dd

----------


## Carlybee

> So anybody watch the new series last night?  I haven't yet; but from those that did: what did you think?


A bit slow due to character development. I'll have to reserve judgment until the next one.

----------


## CPUd

I thought it was interesting in the restaurant scene, there was a paper posted by the door with a big letter 'A', which has some special meaning to the original series.

They did well to exploit what the audience already knows versus what the characters know.  There were a couple possible walkers that characters in the show would dismiss as drunks/junkies staggering around. 

Still unclear if everyone is infected form the start.  Probably not; it looks like outbreaks are being caused by junkies sharing needles + high probability of death.

Next week I think is when full SHTF begins.

----------


## specsaregood

dd

----------


## Henry Rogue

> I thought it was interesting in the restaurant scene, there was a paper posted by the door with a big letter 'A', which has some special meaning to the original series.
> 
> They did well to exploit what the audience already knows versus what the characters know.  There were a couple possible walkers that characters in the show would dismiss as drunks/junkies staggering around.


 *Spoiler Alert*
I also like the fake out with the Principal. 



> *Still unclear if everyone is infected form the start.*  Probably not; it looks like outbreaks are being caused by junkies sharing needles + high probability of death.
> 
> Next week I think is when full SHTF begins.


I think they are. There was no indication that the Drug Dealer was bitten yet turned after being killed.

----------


## Henry Rogue

In episode 2, the cop loading his trunk with water, says it all.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So anybody watch the new series last night?  I haven't yet; but from those that did: what did you think?


They did a good of of making you want the main character to die in the first episode. Junkie boy was just too much.

Second episode reveals a bit of a plot flaw. Supposedly everyone knows about the Walkers from news clips that show the Police shooting them, and they don't die until shot in the head. Which means that everyone should already know that it takes a head shot to stop them. Yet the one kid who was on top of it right from the start tries to stab a walker in the chest?

----------


## phill4paul

> They did a good of of making you want the main character to die in the first episode. Junkie boy was just too much.
> 
> Second episode reveals a bit of a plot flaw. Supposedly everyone knows about the Walkers from news clips that show the Police shooting them, and they don't die until shot in the head. Which means that everyone should already know that it takes a head shot to stop them. Yet the one kid who was on top of it right from the start tries to stab a walker in the chest?


  I didn't get the impression that the head shot was widely publicized or acknowledged as yet. I try to watch this series without the knowledge from the original. I think "Junkie boy" is a great character, well acted.

----------


## specsaregood

> I didn't get the impression that the head shot was widely publicized or acknowledged as yet. I try to watch this series without the knowledge from the original. *I think "Junkie boy" is a great character, well acted*.


I thought he was trying to be too much johnny depp.

----------


## CPUd

I LOL'd at the cops who were trying to take the walkers into custody.

The boy should have known he had to go for the head, though I doubt he could have pulled it off.  The old rotted walkers had extra soft skulls, the new ones you have to hit in the temple, through the eye, etc.  That whole trip was wasted for him, I didn't see them make it outside with all the food supplies.  It does tie into the theme of the original show- the people who are outcasts, picked on, forgotten about turn out to be well suited for the zombie apocalypse.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Yeah, I noticed they didn't have the supplies too. Big mistake.

----------


## squarepusher

really liking this show so far.  Anyone else been following it?  It is a prepper practical wet dream of a show as well, complete with FEMA camps!

----------


## Henry Rogue

The last episode was interesting.  The blind faith in their protectors by some and the apparent lying by authority, lack of rights for those not uniformed, and SWAT raid tactics seem to reflect current events.

----------


## Noob

So few zombies. You would think there would more of them.

----------


## CaptUSA

> So few zombies. You would think there would more of them.


I think the joke is that the zombies are the ones watching the show.

It's SOOOO boring.  I keep hoping that a compelling drama will unfold.  It seems like they're setting the stage for season 2.  At this rate, though, I'm not sure this yawnfest will get picked up for a second season.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It's SOOOO boring.  I keep hoping that a  compelling drama will unfold.  It seems like they're setting the stage  for season 2.  At this rate, though, I'm not sure this yawnfest will get  picked up for a second season.


*shrug* Different strokes, I guess. I rather like it so far.




> So few zombies. You would think there would more of them.


Why? The show isn't really about the zombies, after all. And it's not like we don't already know what's coming ...

I like the way they built things up with the riots and such - and then hit the brakes with the arrival of the "authorities" and their (sure to be illusory) re-assertion of "control" over the situation. This is just the deceptive lull before the storm. And as noted, the zombies are really just props, anyway - they are more like a new kind of natural hazard (such as flash-floods or wildfires) than anything else. The truly nefarious danger comes from the still-living - specifically, those who want to use and control other people. In this regard, I especially liked Daniel Salazar's story about his father and what happened in El Salvador when he was a child - particularly, his refusal to acknowledge any significant distinction between men who do evil things because they are evil and men who do evil things because they are afraid. Not only was that a nice bit of foreshadowing, but it is an observation that is very relevant here in the "real" world (even without any zombies around) ...

----------


## Yehudi

It's so booooooring. I want zombies.

----------


## roho76

I like it. It's the calm before the storm. Like Occam said, we already know what's coming. I'd like to try and piece together what happened and how did it start. I like that the government is coming in now and showing their true colors. I also liked that Madison ventured outside the safe zone and saw them at the government didn't differentiate between zombies and non zombies and just out a billet in everyone. It's getting interesting.

----------


## kahless

> *shrug* Different strokes, I guess. I rather like it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? The show isn't really about the zombies, after all. And it's not like we don't already know what's coming ...
> 
> I like the way they built things up with the riots and such - and then hit the brakes with the arrival of the "authorities" and their (sure to be illusory) re-assertion of "control" over the situation. This is just the deceptive lull before the storm. And as noted, the zombies are really just props, anyway - they are more like a new kind of natural hazard (such as flash-floods or wildfires) than anything else. The truly nefarious danger comes from the still-living - specifically, those who want to use and control other people. In this regard, I especially liked Daniel Salazar's story about his father and what happened in El Salvador when he was a child - particularly, his refusal to acknowledge any significant distinction between men who do evil things because they are evil and men who do evil things because they are afraid. Not only was that a nice bit of foreshadowing, but it is an observation that is very relevant here in the "real" world (even without any zombies around) ...


The characters are a bit weak, they act inconsistently to what they already know and a little unrealistic behavior at times. I agree about the Daniel Salazar's story, with the events unfolding was the most interesting and seemingly realistic part yet.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> So few zombies. You would think there would more of them.


Well the point of Fear The Walking dead is to show the events that lead up to the zombie outbreak in The Walking Dead... So there's really not supposed to be many zombies... yet. 

Quite frankly I'm disappointed they have shown zombies so far. I was hoping the virus and outbreak would take longer before people were full on zombie.

----------


## CPUd

> I think the joke is that the zombies are the ones watching the show.
> 
> It's SOOOO boring.  I keep hoping that a compelling drama will unfold.  It seems like they're setting the stage for season 2.  At this rate, though, I'm not sure this yawnfest will get picked up for a second season.


It already was renewed for Season 2 before this one aired.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *shrug* Different strokes, I guess. I rather like it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? The show isn't really about the zombies, after all. And it's not like we don't already know what's coming ...
> 
> I like the way they built things up with the riots and such - and then hit the brakes with the arrival of the "authorities" and their (sure to be illusory) re-assertion of "control" over the situation. This is just the deceptive lull before the storm. And as noted, the zombies are really just props, anyway - they are more like a new kind of natural hazard (such as flash-floods or wildfires) than anything else. The truly nefarious danger comes from the still-living - specifically, those who want to use and control other people. In this regard, *I especially liked Daniel Salazar's story* about his father and what happened in El Salvador when he was a child - particularly, his refusal to acknowledge any significant distinction between men who do evil things because they are evil and men who do evil things because they are afraid. Not only was that a nice bit of foreshadowing, but it is an observation that is very relevant here in the "real" world (even without any zombies around) ...


Me too. 

I'm glad it's starting to get interesting. I didn't really care for any of the characters until the last 2 episodes - except that kid who took the knife to school. I hope he turns up in the show at some point. 

Is it me or did this seem like a really short season? Think they're going to split the season like they've done with TWD in the past?

----------


## CPUd

The military we are seeing so far are National Guard, they don't really have the same kind of experience as full-time soldiers, and they are definitely acting out of fear.  There was a hint of this in the original series when Shane tried to get Rick back from the hospital (BTW, check the webisodes to see some other creepy stuff that happened at that hospital).   Rather than putting themselves at risk to separate the zombies from the survivors, they are just killing everyone who refuse to enter their control structure.  Truth is, as we have learned from the original story, people might be more at risk from zombies, but are much safer from other people if they are outside the fence.  I think episode 5 is where our main characters will rise up against the guardsmen.

There is speculation on where the sick people are being taken.  I don't think they are being killed immediately, they are possibly being used in experiments to learn more about the virus.

Overall, this show gets complaints because of the characters, but I think they are supposed to be annoying at first so they can harden over time.  This show features a lot of yellow/gold colors, where the original has a lot of blue/grays.   I like the rooftop shots, the cinematography is on par if not better than the original.

----------


## CPUd

> Me too. 
> 
> I'm glad it's starting to get interesting. I didn't really care for any of the characters until the last 2 episodes - except that kid who took the knife to school. I hope he turns up in the show at some point. 
> 
> Is it me or did this seem like a really short season? Think they're going to split the season like they've done with TWD in the past?


Season 1 is 6 episodes like the first season of TWD.  I expect in the future, they will split them 8+8 like TWD and Breaking Bad.  The producer said after episode 6, they will still not have a clear picture of what has happened, unlike TWD, where they had the CDC episode.


ETA: if you remember the plane at the end of episode 3, there will be a 24-minute webisode that presumably will take place on that plane.

----------


## squarepusher

> It already was renewed for Season 2 before this one aired.


You can tell the production value is very high in this show with everything.  Definitely a lot of investment and hopes put into this show, and I am liking it a lot so far.




> Me too. 
> 
> I'm glad it's starting to get interesting. I didn't really care for any of the characters until the last 2 episodes - except that kid who took the knife to school. I hope he turns up in the show at some point. 
> 
> Is it me or did this seem like a really short season? Think they're going to split the season like they've done with TWD in the past?


looks like 6 episodes total, 2 remaining.  Yeah, pretty short.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## CPUd

Next week, I think they are going to try and firebomb L.A. like they did in Atlanta.  Our group will possibly reunite and unchain the arena doors to cover their escape.

----------


## orenbus

Cobalt.

Operation Clean Sweep.

And that's why you don't trust the people running the FEMA camps and quarantine zones during a zombie apocalypse, especially if you are in one.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Cobalt.
> 
> Operation Clean Sweep.
> 
> And that's why you don't trust the people running the FEMA camps and quarantine zones during a zombie apocalypse, especially if you are in one.


And unfortunately, in the intersection of entertainment and propaganda, that information was successfully obtained via torture. Always pushing the torture agenda through fiction...

----------


## jllundqu

Season 5 just posted on Netflix.... binge watching as we speak.

----------


## CPUd

They named the episode "Cobalt", but that was also the working title for the show itself, so it should be a central theme next week and part of Season 2.

The golf-playing $#@! in charge of the camp- anyone think they left him hanging when they came running out of the building?  I have to listen to the radio chatter again for clues, but I think they were done taking orders from him and ready to GTFO of L.A.

----------


## CPUd

More details about the plane webisodes:



> This Sunday sees the season finale of AMC’s spinoff series “Fear the Walking Dead“. However, it’s only the beginning of this story as a new 16-part web series will be kicking off the same day! Titled “Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462“, the first episode will appear on AMC.com and then air during two commercial breaks of the sixth season premiere of “The Walking Dead. The subsequent episodes, each less than a minute long, will appear during commercial breaks of the rest of season six.
> 
> One character that will be featured in this web series will also be joining the cast of “Fear The Walking Dead” in the second season.
> 
> The synopsis for “Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462” reads:
> 
>     “Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462” tells the story of a group of passengers aboard a commercial airplane during the earliest moments of the outbreak. Over the course of the series, the plane and the lives of its passengers are put in jeopardy once they discover an infected traveler. The series is written by L. Signorino and Mike Zunic and directed by “Fear” director of photography Michael McDonough.
> 
> The new series was produced by “Fear the Walking Dead” showrunner and executive producer Dave Erickson and co-executive producer David Wiener.



TWD - Confirmed: Paul Monroe AKA Jesus will be in Season 6, played by Tom Payne:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2092835/

----------


## squarepusher

> They named the episode "Cobalt", but that was also the working title for the show itself, so it should be a central theme next week and part of Season 2.
> 
> The golf-playing $#@! in charge of the camp- anyone think they left him hanging when they came running out of the building?  I have to listen to the radio chatter again for clues, but I think they were done taking orders from him and ready to GTFO of L.A.


Its very possible his own soldiers abandoned him in the building, or even killed him themselves.  He could still be alive and show up later, he was a OK character I wouldn't mind seeing him back.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

Based on what I've seen on the spoiler sites, there is a good chance the entire first half of the season will be the "No Way Out" story.  Morgan even said it in last week's show, "sometimes you're safer when there's no way out".  It is essentially 5-7 episodes where the massive herd surrounds Alexandria, keeping them from getting food and supplies in.  The W's are involved in some way, too.  We should see the Jesus character in episode 8; he is an important character to the story, because of his knowledge of the other groups in the area (particularly, who to trade with).  The Hilltop Colony (another friendly camp) set looks built out enough that we may see a shot of it at the end of episode 8, like they did with the prison in season 2.  Also pretty sure Maggie is pregnant.

----------


## phill4paul

Dayum, so long Glen.  "Dumb-ass."

----------


## Suzanimal

> Dayum, so long Glen.  "Dumb-ass."


Really? I haven't watched it yet. Gawd, I hope so. I don't like Glen and he has zero chemistry with Maggie.

----------


## kahless

Glen's death was horribly graphic, how disappointing. I wish they had kept him around a little longer.  It was bad enough losing Hershel so soon.

----------


## phill4paul

> Really? I haven't watched it yet. Gawd, I hope so. I don't like Glen and he has zero chemistry with Maggie.


  Really. His penchant for always trying to see the good in people and giving them second chances bit him in the intestines.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Really? I haven't watched it yet. Gawd, I hope so. I don't like Glen and he has zero chemistry with Maggie.


Woohoo, Maggie is back on the market!

----------


## specsaregood

> Woohoo, Maggie is back on the market!


I miss her sister.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It occurs to me that it would be quite a twist to follow the antics of zombie Glen for a while...

----------


## angelatc

> Woohoo, Maggie is back on the market!


I am surprised that more people are not hooking up.

----------


## TheNewYorker

// spoiler alert //

Glenn is not dead. Nicholas fell on top of him. Those are Nicholas guts you see the zombies eating, not Glenns. Re watch it. Why would Glenns intestines be coming out of his upper chest?

Also, the talking dead, which comes on after walking dead, didn't list glenn as dead, only Nicholas and the others.

Also, they always interview dead main cast members right after. Glenn didn't appear.

Glenn crawls under the dumpster. Enid will be shown to create a distraction, saving Glenn in Episode 7. (4 more episodes)

Don't ask how I know.

----------


## CPUd

> // spoiler alert //
> 
> Glenn is not dead. Nicholas fell on top of him. Those are Nicholas guts you see the zombies eating, not Glenns. Re watch it. Why would Glenns intestines be coming out of his upper chest?
> 
> Also, the talking dead, which comes on after walking dead, didn't list glenn as dead, only Nicholas and the others.
> 
> Also, they always interview dead main cast members right after. Glenn didn't appear.
> 
> Glenn crawls under the dumpster. Enid will be shown to create a distraction, saving Glenn in Episode 7. (4 more episodes)
> ...


This is very plausible.  The actress who plays Enid said last week that if we see Enid again, we would be pleasantly surprised.

There are also pictures of Steven Yeun on the set where they are shooting scenes for future episodes (see previous post, that is him in the blue shirt).

----------


## CPUd

BTW, next week is supposed to be a 90-minute episode (~64minutes without ads), and a large part of it is said to be Morgan's backstory (what happens to him after the 'Clear' episode when he was bat$#@! and Michonne took his peanut butter protein bar).

----------


## Suzanimal

> Glen's death was horribly graphic, how disappointing. I wish they had kept him around a little longer.  It was bad enough losing Hershel so soon.


Pfft, as long as they don't kill Darryl, I don't give a $#@! who dies. For the most part, I'm Team Walker - the grizzlier the death, the better.




> Woohoo, Maggie is back on the market!





> I miss her sister.







> It occurs to me that it would be quite a twist to follow the antics of zombie Glen for a while...


THAT would be fun.




> I am surprised that more people are not hooking up.


Me, too. What are these people doing for entertainment? It's not like they have TV or the internet.




> // spoiler alert //
> 
> Glenn is not dead. Nicholas fell on top of him. Those are Nicholas guts you see the zombies eating, not Glenns. Re watch it. Why would Glenns intestines be coming out of his upper chest?
> 
> Also, the talking dead, which comes on after walking dead, didn't list glenn as dead, only Nicholas and the others.
> 
> Also, they always interview dead main cast members right after. Glenn didn't appear.
> 
> Glenn crawls under the dumpster. Enid will be shown to create a distraction, saving Glenn in Episode 7. (4 more episodes)
> ...


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Glen's death was horribly graphic, how disappointing. I wish they had kept him around a little longer.  It was bad enough losing Hershel so soon.


Pfft, as long as they don't kill Darryl, I don't give a $#@! who dies. For the most part, I'm Team Walker - the grizzlier the death, the better.




> Woohoo, Maggie is back on the market!





> I miss her sister.







> It occurs to me that it would be quite a twist to follow the antics of zombie Glen for a while...


THAT would be fun.




> I am surprised that more people are not hooking up.


Me, too. What are these people doing for entertainment? It's not like they have TV or the internet.




> // spoiler alert //
> 
> Glenn is not dead. Nicholas fell on top of him. Those are Nicholas guts you see the zombies eating, not Glenns. Re watch it. Why would Glenns intestines be coming out of his upper chest?
> 
> Also, the talking dead, which comes on after walking dead, didn't list glenn as dead, only Nicholas and the others.
> 
> Also, they always interview dead main cast members right after. Glenn didn't appear.
> 
> Glenn crawls under the dumpster. Enid will be shown to create a distraction, saving Glenn in Episode 7. (4 more episodes)
> ...


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Say it ain't so. I've been waiting for him to die since the first season. When he wore that stupid baseball cap, he reminded me of Short Round from Indiana Jones.

Short Round


Glenn

----------


## CPUd

Yesterday, I saw there was a lot of buzz about the episode, then this thread had new posts, but didn't read it until after watching the show, because all signs pointed to a main character dying.  then I saw Suzanimal posted in the thread, I was like, "oh $#@!, I bet it's Daryl".  In the first 5 or 10 minutes, there were extended shots of Daryl riding, going off script and I was like, "hmm, this is how it happens...".

But in the end, he rejoined the walker parade.  I think what was supposed to happen was that Daryl form a 2nd parade from the ones who changed direction to follow the horn.  At the end, he didn't catch them, because he took that detour.  So now they are at Rick's RV instead.  Thought the last scene was good, Rick showed his vulnerability.

I thought the best scene was with Michonne and Heath in the pet store.  Heath has personality traits similar to Glenn, he just hasn't had to do a lot of messed up stuff yet. So maybe a pre-Woodbury Glenn. 

It seemed like they spent a lot of time focusing on the one dude (who got bit in the back) getting mobbed by the walkers while the others were standing there staring at him.  I was like "WTF?  someone put him out of his misery!".  I think the reason for that is the sheltered Alexandrians didn't realize fully what it is like outside the walls.  Michonne was going to let them see it. It was a good idea for the writers to have some of them injured, because otherwise they could have easily outran the herd before it closed in.  But the big WTF is- how the hell do these rotting walkers bite straight through a guy's clothes like they are made of hot butter?  

The "thank you" scene on the dumpster is foreshadowing on a small scale what is getting ready to happen in Alexandria.

Fun Fact: the "tight squeeze walker" from a few weeks ago that got ripped open squeezing between the trailers and the walker who killed Dale are played by the same actor.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yesterday, I saw there was a lot of buzz about the episode, then this thread had new posts, but didn't read it until after watching the show, because all signs pointed to a main character dying.  then I saw Suzanimal posted in the thread, I was like, "oh $#@!, I bet it's Daryl".  In the first 5 or 10 minutes, there were extended shots of Daryl riding, going off script and I was like, "hmm, this is how it happens...".


Daryl is safe.

----------


## CPUd

I think they would kill off Rick before they kill off Daryl.  If they have the war like the original story, they could actually get away with replacing Rick.  There is a time jump, and the post-war Rick is almost a completely different person- more like Hershel.  This is a couple years away though.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cops: Man kills 'zombie' pal after binge-watching 'Walking Dead'




> (USA Today) -- A New Mexico man who had been watching The Walking Dead told police that *he beat his friend to death with an electric guitar and a microwave* because the victim was turning into a zombie, according to reports in local media.
> 
> Moses Marquez, a sergeant in Grants, a small city about 80 miles west of Albuquerque, told local TV station KOB that 23-year-old Damon Perry of nearby Prewitt confessed to police that he had been binge-viewing The Walking Dead on Netflix and noticed that his pal Christopher Paquin, also 23, was beginning "to change into a zombie."
> 
> According to KOB, Grants police responded to an apartment building on Thursday after 911 callers said a man – later identified as Perry – was running around the complex threatening people with a knife.
> 
> When officers arrived, the station reported, two maintenance workers were holding Perry down. Meanwhile, an officer found Paquin's badly beaten body inside a nearby apartment.
> 
> Perry was taken to police headquarters and interviewed, KOB reported. There, he told detectives that Paquin had tried to bite him.
> ...

----------


## angelatc

> // spoiler alert //
> 
> Glenn is not dead. Nicholas fell on top of him. Those are Nicholas guts you see the zombies eating, not Glenns. Re watch it. Why would Glenns intestines be coming out of his upper chest?


I hope you're wrong, because having Glenn make it out of that alive that would be soap-opera type cheesy.  And this show does a decent job of not being cheesy.

----------


## Working Poor

> Cops: Man kills 'zombie' pal after binge-watching 'Walking Dead'


Well  the guy was turning into a zombie what would you do???

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well  the guy was turning into a zombie what would you do???


Throw a $#@!ing microwave at him, of course!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It seemed like they spent a lot of time focusing on the one dude (who got bit in the back) getting mobbed by the walkers while the others were standing there staring at him.  I was like "WTF?  someone put him out of his misery!".  I think the reason for that is the sheltered Alexandrians didn't realize fully what it is like outside the walls.  Michonne was going to let them see it. It was a good idea for the writers to have some of them injured, because otherwise they could have easily outran the herd before it closed in.  But the big WTF is- how the hell do these rotting walkers bite straight through a guy's clothes like they are made of hot butter?


I can't remember her name offhand, but the lady they had on Talking Dead is the best commentator they have on the show (she's been on numerous times in the past). She thought that the whole point of David's character (the guy who got bit on the back) was to serve as a "stand in" for Glenn. IOW: David talking about his wife Betsy (and what she meant to him and how he wanted to get back to her) was a subtext for Glenn talking about Maggie - and a subtle foreshadowing of what was going to (appear to) happen to Glenn.




> Fun Fact: the "tight squeeze walker" from a few weeks ago that got ripped open squeezing between the trailers and the walker who killed Dale are played by the same actor.


Was it? I know he played the walker at the tree who bit that Carter guy ...

----------


## Henry Rogue

Will Rick need his hand amputated?

----------


## CPUd

> Cops: Man kills 'zombie' pal after binge-watching 'Walking Dead'


Dude is gonna have a hard time in prison, spending a lot of time in the hole for "patrolling the fence" and demanding the CO's they need to take him out with them on supply runs.

----------


## CPUd

> Was it? I know he played the walker at the tree who bit that Carter guy ...


The first Talking Dead this season is when it was mentioned, because "tight squeeze" is also the photo on the wall behind the set.  I like the Talking Dead guest this week, she is the one who has the notepad out when watching.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I hope you're wrong, because having Glenn make it out of that alive that would be soap-opera type cheesy.  And this show does a decent job of not being cheesy.


From the standpoint of "suspension of disbelief," Glenn making it out alive would push the boundaries, but it wouldn't really break them. After all, Glenn is really good at keeping a cool head and getting out of tight spots - such as the well at Hershel's farm, where he was not only able to get out with some help but even managed to get the rope around the walker. And the fact that he'd be covered with Nicolas' guts might help a lot.  (An interesting question: Does being covered with a dead person's gore  work like it does for being covered with walker gore?) So with some help here (Enid ?), he could make it without his escape being too much more implausible than some of the other close calls we've seen.

The biggest problem with Glenn's survival (which I think is going to happen - and good, 'coz I really like Glenn and  at Suzanimal, so there!) isn't so much that it breaks "suspension of disbelief" as it is that it feels so manipulative - like the writers are trying to yank our chains. Yanking our chains is fine - that is what all good melodrama does. But it's bad storytelling when you can see the chains and hear them clanking and clinking. That's where the "soap-opera type cheesy" comes in. It's an easy trap to fall into (especially in a Zombie Apocalypse context), but I think the show has done quite a good job of avoiding that kind of thing. However, they royally screwed the pooch once before ...

Glenn's survival in this particular situation would be blatantly and  disappointingly manipulative, but at least it wouldn't fall  to the level they dropped to with Andrea. It really pissed me off when they did exactly the same kind of transparently manipulative bull$#@! with her (except she didn't make it). They had Andrea handcuffed to a chair in a room with soon-to-be-undead-MIlton - and instead of trying to get the pliers and escape, she wasted most of her time just sitting there gawking at and chatting with Milton while he died. It wasn't until he started to turn that she finally and suddenly got a frantic sense of urgency (and even started yelping "Oh my God! Oh my God!" like it was some kind of surprise). I was all like, "WTF?! Are they really stooping to this? Come on, now!" And unfortunately, yes, they really were stooping to that. If Andrea had gawked and chatted but had managed to escape and survive anyway, it would not have been so bad. Or better yet, it would have worked really well from a standpoint of emotional impact if Andrea had died but had been fighting like mad the whole time to get out of her predicamant and had just barely failed to make it. But they way they actually handled it was just a god-awful, amateurishly ham-fisted piece of storytelling. This Glenn thing (assuming his survival) would be the same kind of chain-yanking manipulation, but not nearly to the same degree.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> The first Talking Dead this season is when it was mentioned, because "tight squeeze" is also the photo on the wall behind the set.


I remember them talking about the special effects of the "tight squeeze" walker - how they glued fake skin to the trailer so it would rip away as the actor went through the gap - but I don't recall them saying anything about who the actor was. I do remember they said that the tree-walker who bit Carter was played by they same guy who played the walker who bit Dale, though. Maybe I missed the other mention. I think they've said before that the Dale-killing-walker-guy plays a number of the more notable walkers on the show.




> I like the Talking Dead guest this week, she is the one who has the notepad out when watching.


She's my favorite guest. They should have her on more often.

She always brings her notebook has the most interesting observations - and I'm always like, "Hey, I didn't notice that ..." or "Yeah, I hadn't thought of that ..."

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> I hope you're wrong, because having Glenn make it out of that alive that would be soap-opera type cheesy.  And this show does a decent job of not being cheesy.


If you want a major spoiler, read on (here's your warning):



















Glenn filmed episodes 7, 8, 9 and beyond, and was filmed with a new character who is appearing soon (rules out a flashback).

----------


## CPUd

Yes, there are a lot more set photos popping up today that seem to support ^^^.  People are going next level with it- using telescopic lens and flying drones over the set, LOL.

----------


## angelatc

> Yes, there are a lot more set photos popping up today that seem to support ^^^.  People are going next level with it- using telescopic lens and flying drones over the set, LOL.


Maybe that's how they're introducing the new character.  But I still stand by my "no freaking way - that's cheesy" opinion if that's the case.

----------


## Suzanimal

> From the standpoint of "suspension of disbelief," Glenn making it out alive would push the boundaries, but it wouldn't really break them. After all, Glenn is really good at keeping a cool head and getting out of tight spots - such as the well at Hershel's farm, where he was not only able to get out with some help but even managed to get the rope around the walker. And the fact that he'd be covered with Nicolas' guts might help a lot.  (An interesting question: Does being covered with a dead person's gore  work like it does for being covered with walker gore?) So with some help here (Enid ?), he could make it without his escape being too much more implausible than some of the other close calls we've seen.
> 
> The biggest problem with Glenn's survival (which I think is going to happen - and good,* 'coz I really like Glenn and  at Suzanimal, so there!*) isn't so much that it breaks "suspension of disbelief" as it is that it feels so manipulative - like the writers are trying to yank our chains. Yanking our chains is fine - that is what all good melodrama does. But it's bad storytelling when you can see the chains and hear them clanking and clinking. That's where the "soap-opera type cheesy" comes in. It's an easy trap to fall into (especially in a Zombie Apocalypse context), but I think the show has done quite a good job of avoiding that kind of thing. However, they royally screwed the pooch once before ...
> 
> Glenn's survival in this particular situation would be blatantly and  disappointingly manipulative, but at least it wouldn't fall  to the level they dropped to with Andrea. It really pissed me off when they did exactly the same kind of transparently manipulative bull$#@! with her (except she didn't make it). They had Andrea handcuffed to a chair in a room with soon-to-be-undead-MIlton - and instead of trying to get the pliers and escape, she wasted most of her time just sitting there gawking at and chatting with Milton while he died. It wasn't until he started to turn that she finally and suddenly got a frantic sense of urgency (and even started yelping "Oh my God! Oh my God!" like it was some kind of surprise). I was all like, "WTF?! Are they really stooping to this? Come on, now!" And unfortunately, yes, they really were stooping to that. If Andrea had gawked and chatted but had managed to escape and survive anyway, it would not have been so bad. Or better yet, it would have worked really well from a standpoint of emotional impact if Andrea had died but had been fighting like mad the whole time to get out of her predicamant and had just barely failed to make it. But they way they actually handled it was just a god-awful, amateurishly ham-fisted piece of storytelling. This Glenn thing (assuming his survival) would be the same kind of chain-yanking manipulation, but not nearly to the same degree.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> From the standpoint of "suspension of disbelief," Glenn making it out alive would push the boundaries, but it wouldn't really break them.


Well, most fiction and sci-fi pushes the boundaries of "suspension of disbelief". With horror, it's often suspension of stupidity. The whole idea of trying to march that herd was too much stupidity. I agreed with Nick Papagiorgio. Put up more barricades. Build some fire bombs and fry 'em in the pit. Would be less work than building fences and lining up cars to herd them.

And why does there always, always have to be someone with a sprained ankle or leg injury? Come on. Sure it's one of the most common devices in story telling, but too much already.

I like the show and it's far better than most horror, but to a certain extent, it's still like that Geico commercial...

----------


## CPUd

> Maybe that's how they're introducing the new character.  But I still stand by my "no freaking way - that's cheesy" opinion if that's the case.


They did have Lori on the show long after she died, so that actress was seen on the set while filming future episodes.

----------


## fr33

Killing off Glen gives long time fans a reason to not like the show. I think he is alive. Glen is the dude who is always selfless and does all the dirty work. He deserves to survive. Rick does deserve to die if someone original has to go.

----------


## devil21

Speaking of WD, interesting read here drilling deeper into whether the zombie mania recently promoted throughout society coincides with real-life police state measures.  Perhaps "zombies" are a codeword.  Well worth a read:

https://www.rutherford.org/publicati...tate_takes_aim




> The zombie narrative, popularized by the hit television series The Walking Dead, in which a small group of Americans attempt to survive in a zombie-ridden, post-apocalyptic world where they’re not only fighting off flesh-eating ghouls but cannibalistic humans, plays to our fears and paranoia.
> 
> Yet as journalist Syreeta McFadden points out, while dystopian stories used to reflect our anxieties, now they reflect our reality, mirroring how we as a nation view the world around us, how we as citizens view each other, and most of all how our government views us.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Speaking of WD, interesting read here drilling deeper into whether the zombie mania recently promoted throughout society coincides with real-life police state measures.  Perhaps "zombies" are a codeword.  Well worth a read:
> 
> https://www.rutherford.org/publicati...tate_takes_aim


Yep.

Here's the thread on it:
Fear of the Walking Dead: The American Police State Takes Aim

----------


## CPUd

There were definitely things in the spinoff show that drew from real (and sometimes recent) events.  When the police were downtown shooting people, crowds started to form and protest + live stream everything.  I'm not sure those scenes would have been written like that 2 or 3 years ago.  The military-occupied safe zones were a lot like Afghanistan (and overtly modeled after the war in El Salvador), they were raiding houses and taking people who weren't an immediate threat, but were seen as more likely to pose a threat in the future.  They even had their own version of Gitmo.  Overall, the military lasted about 5 minutes in the ZA.

ETA:  the polar opposite of that is _The Last Ship_.  That show is blatant military worship; it is military training and command structure that keeps them alive.

----------


## angelatc

IS there a way to stream it live?  PMs welcome.

----------


## CPUd

YOU KNOW YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO

----------


## phill4paul

Not too excited about the extended Morgan episode. I felt the story could have probably been told in the original 1 hr. format. Meh.

----------


## CPUd

There is supposedly a Daryl episode, or extended Daryl scenes coming up in the next couple weeks; speculation is that he is captured by a small group or family (as seen in the trailers) led by a guy 
who becomes a major character in the future.  They think it comics Dwight (a bad but not so bad guy), before he appeared in the comics.  It sorta fits what the producers said about this season, that they are going to have some original stuff that also serves as back stories to the comic series.

----------


## angelatc

> Not too excited about the extended Morgan episode. I felt the story could have probably been told in the original 1 hr. format. Meh.


Me too.  I liked the story, I liked the character, I liked the goat! But 1.5 hours was too long.

----------


## CPUd

Without commercials it is OK, just 64 minutes.

I was wondering where that cabin was in relation to where and when Daryl and Beth burnt the other one down.  The creek bed in the back was awesome, too.  On Talking Dead, they said this episode was shot last, after 5,6,7,8.  It was a big deal on set because everyone heard about it, but no one could see the script.  Some of them, like Andrew Lincoln went out there to visit out of curiosity.

No one said this was the case, but it would have been awesome if Eastman was actually the psycho, and the real Eastman was in the other grave.  That actor is on a lot of TV shows, and apparently has played psycho killers several times.

They asked Lennie James if Morgan had regrets about letting the W's live, he said absolutely not, Morgan would do it again if he had another chance.  But at least he has enough sense to lock the door.

RIP Tabitha

----------


## fr33

I feel that akido is bull$#@!. There may be some principles that are worthwhile but any decent MMA fighter or streetfighter could kill an akido master. It's a dumb martial art for pacifists.

WHAT HAPPENED TO GLEN GODDAMNIT?

----------


## CPUd



----------


## phill4paul

Meh, another "no-where" episode. Maggie's preggers. Other than that...........meh.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Meh, another "no-where" episode. Maggie's preggers. Other than that...........meh.


Yeah, for some reason I already knew that. Was it mentioned before or did I read a spoiler somewhere?

----------


## phill4paul

> Yeah, for some reason I already knew that. Was it mentioned before or did I read a spoiler somewhere?


  Well the whole thing is a suspension of disbelief. The walkers came i and pressed at the gate.  Fuggit. Drop over a back gate. It's not like they were surrounded. I dunno. They are starting to lose me.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well the whole thing is a suspension of disbelief. The walkers came i and pressed at the gate.  Fuggit. Drop over a back gate. It's not like they were surrounded. I dunno. They are starting to lose me.


Yeah, I mean come on....there's Daryl and Maggie goes for Short Round. That really pushed it for me. Another thing I noticed tonight is the hairdresser lady's kids have ugly haircuts. Especially that youngest. The little focker has a bowl cut. O_o

----------


## phill4paul

> Yeah, I mean come on....there's Daryl and Maggie goes for Short Round. That really pushed it for me. Another thing I noticed tonight is the hairdresser lady's kids have ugly haircuts. Especially that youngest. The little focker has a bowl cut. O_o


  Good girls marry the "nice" boys and make the sign of the three horned armidillo with the "bad boy." Ain't Glen's "love child."

----------


## CPUd

> Yeah, for some reason I already knew that. Was it mentioned before or did I read a spoiler somewhere?


Glenn sorta gave a clue when he told her stay there instead of going with them to help execute Rick's Flawless Master Plan.

----------


## CPUd

Well they already have a Samurai and an Aikido expert, the next new character is going to be a ninja who can beat Abraham, Michonne and probably Morgan, with his hands tied behind his back.

----------


## CPUd

This seems pretty much legit for Negan, who will appear in the finale next spring:


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0604742/


http://uinterview.com/news/jeffrey-d...-villain-role/


They are gonna have to rework the dialogue though.

----------


## CaptUSA

So many posts in this thread since last night, I'm going to have to catch up.  

or...  Maybe we've had two weeks where nothing happened.

----------


## specsaregood

> So many posts in this thread since last night, I'm going to have to catch up.  
> or...  Maybe we've had two weeks where nothing happened.


The fact that they have pretty much ignored the Glenn situation since his dramatic ending, pretty much confirms for me that he is still alive.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

I'm on team Carol

----------


## Henry Rogue

> This seems pretty much legit for Negan, who will appear in the finale next spring:
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0604742/
> 
> http://uinterview.com/news/jeffrey-d...-villain-role/
> 
> 
> They are gonna have to rework the dialogue though.


Is that dialogue typical in the comic book?

----------


## CPUd

The poll on Talking Dead had Glenn the #1 choice for who is the voice on the radio at the end.  Supposedly we find out next week, plus either 7 or 8 is rumored to be the "Jesus" episode, which if nothing else will give our group a larger purpose again.

So far, the last few episodes have not been very well received.  I think it is because of nothing on Glenn, plus they are introducing a lot of elements that don't make sense now, but will later.

COMIC SPOILER: 




I think they are going to make the W's one of the many groups working for Negan, if you remember when they attack Alexandria, Morgan tells them they shouldn't choose this life, and the guy said there isn't a choice.  Plus the other W last season said he wanted every last bit.  What Negan does in the comic is run a protection racket, where all the groups in the area have to regularly give him 50% of their supplies.  If a group is short, he makes them go out and do whatever they have to do to get enough to pay him.  He is different from the Gov in that regard; while Negan can and does kill people in brutal ways, he doesn't want to wipe out a group if he believes he can still get them to cooperate and work for him.  That's why he kills Glenn instead of Rick- he needs Rick to get Alexandria on board with their new arrangement.

We might not see it until season 7, but Negan's group (AKA The Saviors) lives in a factory surrounded by a fence of zombies.  Negan sorta has his own personal harem- there is a $#@!ed up point system among the group, where people have to do certain things (rob,steal,kill) to get points, and food/supplies are distributed based on their points.  If a guy is out of points, he offers up his woman to Negan for food.  If at any point the woman does something Negan doesn't like, he will exact a very special, brutal punishment on the guy.  It happened to one of his lieutenants named Dwight, and it is believed that the guy from last night's episode is Dwight.  The TV show could be covering the prequel to the Dwight storyline from the comic.  Dwight had a crossbow in the comic, and based on what he did last night, has the right stuff to be a Savior.  The people who attacked Sasha, Abraham, Daryl could also be Saviors; they have a central HQ, but also a number of outposts responsible for collecting from the nearby camps.

____

It seems like Rick may have screwed over some other group with his parade o' walker plan.  If 1/2 the quarry herd is moving away from Alexandria, it must be moving toward someone else.  It was hinted that someone wanted to use the fuel in the Paddy truck to burn them.

----------


## CPUd

> Is that dialogue typical in the comic book?


Yes, I think somewhere he even says "$#@!ing motherfucking $#@!".  Very few things said by Negan or Abraham can be repeated, even on cable TV.  The TV show has Abraham saying "mother dick" instead.

----------


## specsaregood

> Is that dialogue typical in the comic book?


were you expecting Oscar Wilde quality dialogue?

----------


## CPUd

Leaked set footage from episode 16 finale (catch it before it gets taken down):




Speculation that this will be one of the final shots.  A main character dies, but we might not know who, since the sequence was filmed from that character's POV.

----------


## angelatc

> Leaked set footage from episode 16 finale (catch it before it gets taken down):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation that this will be one of the final shots.  A main character dies, but we might not know who, since the sequence was filmed from that character's POV.


Dammit too late

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

> Leaked set footage from episode 16 finale (catch it before it gets taken down):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation that this will be one of the final shots.  A main character dies, but we might not know who, since the sequence was filmed from that character's POV.


Oh wow, Glen is alive! Surprised they let that leak.

----------


## CPUd

Here is a postage stamp gif of it:



There are several versions of the video out, one supposedly with sound, where he says "taking it like a champ"

----------


## Suzanimal

> Leaked set footage from episode 16 finale (catch it before it gets taken down):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation that this will be one of the final shots.  A main character dies, but we might not know who, since the sequence was filmed from that character's POV.





> Dammit too late





> Oh wow, Glen is alive! Surprised they let that leak.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

It wasn't Glenn on the radio (it WAS someone in Alexandria), but you'll see him again next episode anyway

----------


## CPUd

I read somewhere speculating it was emo kid Ron who is going to shoot Carl and get chased outside the wall.

People are going to be pissed off about Glenn, but I get why they set it up this way.  It was definitely intended to play on the audience's emotions.  The episode where someone wrote Glenn's name on the wall focused on how Maggie dealt with Glenn maybe being dead or alive, and in the end, she took his name off the wall.  The writers wanted to take the audience through that same process over the course of several weeks.  When the set photos started popping up showing Glenn is still there, the audience started to figuratively wipe Glenn's name off the wall.

----------


## TheNewYorker

My prediction for this week's episode.

Glenn is shown surviving by climbing under that dumpster. It was Nicholas we saw get eaten. Enid finds Glenn and helps him. They go back to alexandria and try to distract the walkers away but fail. Ron shoots himself in the eye with his new gun. The other alexandrians are shown being dumb as usual. Something happens to the towns defenses. Cut to black.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Yes, I think somewhere he even says "$#@!ing motherfucking $#@!".  Very few things said by Negan or Abraham can be repeated, even on cable TV.  The TV show has Abraham saying "mother dick" instead.


It's not the profanity, I expect foul language in this genre. It's sentences like these quoted here.  


> It's going to be pee pee pants city here real soon.


 and 


> and I do not appreciate you killing my men. Also, when I sent my men to kill your men for killing my men you killed more of my men.


 Funny stuff.  It's writen as if Fifth Graders were passing notes in class. Perhaps 5th Graders were the target audience.




> were you expecting Oscar Wilde quality dialogue?


 No, but i didn't expect it to be that silly. Like the show, but now I know I don't need to waste money on the comics.

----------


## Suzanimal

FFS, he's alive. Well, that sucks. I had a little hope when Enid pulled the gun on him but he managed to get it away from her. It would've been great if he survived the zombies only to get shot by a teenage girl with a $#@!ty attitude.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> FFS, he's alive. Well, that sucks. I had a little hope when Enid pulled the gun on him but he managed to get it away from her. It would've been great if he survived the zombies only to get shot by a teenage girl with a $#@!ty attitude.


Yeah, though on the bright side, in next week's episode Carl gets shot in the eye and gets a governor style eye patch. And that retard kid Sam gets eaten. Though Jessie dies too.. Which is sad cause I liked her and was hoping rick would get to bang her.

----------


## CPUd

> It's not the profanity, I expect foul language in this genre. It's sentences like these quoted here.   and  Funny stuff.  It's writen as if Fifth Graders were passing notes in class. Perhaps 5th Graders were the target audience.
> 
>  No, but i didn't expect it to be that silly. Like the show, but now I know I don't need to waste money on the comics.


Oh, not all the characters talk like that- it is specific to Negan (and to some degree Abraham).  The guy runs around talking like that, laughing at his own jokes, but his henchmen are sorta forced to go along with it, because they never know if he is going to crack them open with his bat.

Most of the main characters' mannerisms carry over fairly well to the TV show.  The Gov in the comic was a bit meaner though- several parts of the Woodbury story couldn't be done on cable TV, maybe on a premium channel like HBO.

----------


## CPUd

LOL not a big fan of that "finale".  They should have finished the final scene in this episode, but I sorta get why they cut it off right there.  The note from the showrunner suggests the major carnage will happen in episode 9, but the showrunner is an $#@!.

The scenes with Carol, Morgan, Denise and the W were probably the dumbest thing I've seen from that show in a while, I think people would not mind at all if they all 4 died off screen before the next episode.

Kirkman confirmed on Talking Dead that the person on the radio was Eugene.

The extra scene after the credits was worth it though.

Abraham, Sasha, Daryl meet a Savior crew:


The first dude definitely something wrong with his right eye, but they seemed to make a point of obscuring that whole side of his face.

----------


## Valli6

Suzinamal?! Is this you? 





> *Norman Reedus Was Reportedly Bitten By a Female Walking Dead Fan*
> _This is how the zombie apocalypse begins._
> December 7, 2015 By JARED KELLER
> 
> We've known for some time that Norman Reedus, the badass actor behind The Walking Dead's beloved crossbow-slinging Daryl Dixon, has some crazy fans, but we didn't know they were this crazy.
> 
> Fansided's Undead Walking reports that *Reedus was apparently bitten by a female fan at Walker Stalker Convention in New Jersey:*
> 
> According to several reports, a female fan was standing in front of Spoil The Dead member Michael Bowman in the line for photo opportunities with Reedus and Michael Rooker at *Walker Stalker Con NY/NJ* around 2:50 pm when it was her turn to get a picture taken.
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

Sadly, no.

If I had bitten him, I wouldn't have gotten thrown out.




> Suzinamal?! Is this you?

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## Working Poor

> are we really supposed to believe that Darryl didn't bang Beth when they were out alone after the prison got overrun?  at this point I'm wondering if he is gay.


Well what did Darryl do to get that motorcycle from the gay guy....

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Well what did Darryl do to get that motorcycle from the gay guy....


I always pegged father Gabriel to be the gay one

----------


## Suzanimal

> are we really supposed to believe that Darryl didn't bang Beth when they were out alone after the prison got overrun?  *at this point I'm wondering if he is gay.*



NEG! BAN!

----------


## specsaregood

..

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

I always thought Darryl was gay, how else can you explain the hair, and the overcompensation in other areas.

----------


## CPUd

> are we really supposed to believe that Darryl didn't bang Beth when they were out alone after the prison got overrun?  at this point I'm wondering if he is gay.


He did try to make a pass at her when they were in the funeral parlor, she just said "no", then some zombies at the door, and later she got taken by the hospital people.

----------


## phill4paul

Well this season is upon us. I guess that is why I dreamed I was bbq'ing a whole hog when it suddenly re-animated. I was trying to find a hammer to shatter its brains and it kept running around. Because it was smoked so tender, parts of it were just sloughing off the bone. Guess I shouldn't have eaten that spicy chicken/tortilla soup for dinner.

----------


## CPUd

A lot of characters gonna get eaten tonight, many red shirts, but several main characters.

----------


## phill4paul

One of my favorite episodes since the series started. 

  Was watching the Talking Dead afterwards a and they put up a tweet that said, as I remember, "Darryl just exploded my ovaries when he blew up Negans gang." Figured that had to be Suz.

----------


## Suzanimal

> One of my favorite episodes since the series started. 
> 
>   Was watching the Talking Dead afterwards a and they put up a tweet that said, as I remember, "Darryl just exploded my ovaries when he blew up Negans gang." Figured that had to be Suz.


My ovaries are intact but just barely and only because they're a little old and stale.

What an episode! My little back heart skipped a beat when the $#@! family all died in one scene. When that zombie bit into bad haircut kid...Yessssssssss! Team Zombie, FTW! Mr Animal got mad at me and commandeered the remote because I kept rewinding that scene and re-watching it. They teased me with Carl getting popped in the eye and another near Glen death. Dammit, I thought for sure he was a goner that time. And for the love of God, I hope they don't give Carl an eye patch to go with that dumb ass sheriff hat. O_o  I was kind of disappointed to see the nasty teeth W guy(Did you check out that filthy grill when he was all up in poor Denise's face? I couldn't take my eyes off of it. O_o) die, I was starting to think his character would be an interesting one to add to the mix. And did you see the dude who played him on the Talking Dead? He was hawt!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> One of my favorite episodes since the series started. 
> 
>   Was watching the Talking Dead afterwards a and they put up a tweet that said, as I remember, "Darryl just exploded my ovaries when he blew up Negans gang." Figured that had to be Suz.


Maybe I'll give it another shot. I haven't had the stomach for the show since the whole Andrea story arc made me want to drill holes in my hard drive and set a thermite grenade atop my computer.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Damn if they let Carl die, all the characters I dislike would be gone.

----------


## CPUd

I liked it, except for the part where Abraham and Sasha on the wall had fully autos with magic bullets that only kill zombies and not living people.  I was expecting more of those stealth Alexandrians to come out of the woodwork again tonight, just so they can get eaten, but the ones we see tonight are probably the only ones left.  Most of the scenes were straight from the original story, but what took place over 4-6 issues, they managed to fit into 1 episode and part of episode 8.  The new stuff was good, too.  I like that the W actually redeemed himself in the end, by accident.  If he didn't turn around and go back to the infirmary, Denise wouldn't have been there to save Carl.

----------


## CPUd

> My ovaries are intact but just barely and only because they're a little old and stale.
> 
> What an episode! My little back heart skipped a beat when the $#@! family all died in one scene. When that zombie bit into bad haircut kid...Yessssssssss! Team Zombie, FTW! Mr Animal got mad at me and commandeered the remote because I kept rewinding that scene and re-watching it. They teased me with Carl getting popped in the eye and another near Glen death. Dammit, I thought for sure he was a goner that time. And for the love of God, I hope they don't give Carl an eye patch to go with that dumb ass sheriff hat. O_o  I was kind of disappointed to see the nasty teeth W guy(Did you check out that filthy grill when he was all up in poor Denise's face? I couldn't take my eyes off of it. O_o) die, I was starting to think his character would be an interesting one to add to the mix. And did you see the dude who played him on the Talking Dead? He was hawt!


The W guy also has a small part in a movie called _The Walk_, about the guy who snuck into the WTC and walked a wire across the towers.  He plays a stoner guy with good teeth.

Most speculation is that Chandler Riggs grew his hair out so it would be long enough to cover his eye.  He does wear the hat with bandages, and he has an eye patch (and no hat) for a brief time, but eventually he doesn't wear either, because a dude in the ZA with 1 eye blown out of its socket is badass.

----------


## CPUd

She's from Ohio.  She wants Daryl to find some pop.

----------


## phill4paul

So what do you think? I'm thinking that this wasn't even Negan's group. Probably just a group that he uses as a "cut-out."

----------


## CPUd

> So what do you think? I'm thinking that this wasn't even Negan's group. Probably just a group that he uses as a "cut-out."


It's Negan's group, but this was 1 of many outposts.  Each outpost is responsible for collecting resources from the surrounding camps, and kicking them back up to the main HQ where Negan stays.  Pretty sure Jesus knows this, but not sure if he told Rick's group.

The Polaroids on the wall that Glenn saw are major foreshadowing for who they just got themselves involved with.

----------


## CPUd

That episode was very suspenseful, the first scene and the last scene are like day and night.  Hopefully the next 4 will stay at that level.




A couple quoted about the finale:

Andrew Lincoln



> I felt sick to my stomach when I read the script. It was the first day in the whole six years of working on The Walking Dead that I was late for work because I woke up in the middle of the night and I couldn’t get back to sleep. I was so angry and frustrated and I felt sick. And that was just after reading it.



Lauren Cohan



> The word ‘finale’ gives me a physical reaction because it’s the hardest day on set that I’ve ever had in my life. I never even imagined that as an actor you could have that experience. It’s one of the most raw experiences that I think any of us have ever had. Andy talks about being late to work; I didn’t want to go to work that day. It took a really, really long time for everybody to feel okay again after the finale, let’s put it that way.

----------


## TheNewYorker

So in the comics we all know that glenn is the one that gets the bat. But doubtful that will happen in the show. But someone HAS to get the bat. My theory?

Maggie will get it.

I think they want you to think Glenn gets the bat, because he noticed the pictures on the wall. But instead, I think his pregnant wife gets the bat. This would fit in with the actors saying the script for the finale is the most disturbing they have seen. What's more disturbing than a pregnant woman with unborn child, getting savagely killed with a baseball bat?

----------


## DamianTV

I think the crew just kicked the hornets nest...

----------


## Suzanimal

I've got a cold, laid around all day drinking NyQuil, and finally got caught up on TWD. I dunno how I got 4 episodes behind. It's getting good. I'm starting to like Glenn but I think Maggie's a dumb ass. I also like Rick better now that he's with Michonne. She's cool as hell, probably my favorite character that I don't care to see naked. I would like to think I would be like Michonne but I'd probably be more like Carol. Did you see Daryl hug her when they found them with Negan's people? Mmmhmm. 

I see from other posts that someone's going to die a grizzly death and Negan is a bigger operation than anyone suspects. Cool. I think this is my favorite season so far.

----------


## CPUd

That was interesting to see Carol freaked out.  She's not afraid to die, but afraid to kill.  First I thought it was an act, but I think Morgan reminded her of that a while back, and it's starting to mess with her.  Episode 13 showed a little bit more about how the Saviors operate.  I wish they would have kept Alicia Witt on the show for more than 1 episode though.  The zombies on sticks for defense is something they were taught; I'm guessing we will eventually see this at a much larger scale.

The thing Morgan was welding on a couple weeks ago I think is a going to be a cell, like the one he was in for a while.

----------


## CPUd

NO SAFE HARBOR

----------


## angelatc

> So in the comics we all know that glenn is the one that gets the bat. But doubtful that will happen in the show. But someone HAS to get the bat. My theory?
> 
> Maggie will get it.
> 
> I think they want you to think Glenn gets the bat, because he noticed the pictures on the wall. But instead, I think his pregnant wife gets the bat. This would fit in with the actors saying the script for the finale is the most disturbing they have seen. What's more disturbing than a pregnant woman with unborn child, getting savagely killed with a baseball bat?


I had that thought too, especially since they saved Judith from her comic book fate earlier in the series.

----------


## Suzanimal

These complainers better be careful or Rick and his group will come after them, lol. We have our family reunion at a park in Senoia and that place has grown like crazy since TWD started filming there.




> Residents of Georgia Town Where ‘The Walking Dead’ Is Filmed Aren’t All Happy
> 
> “The Walking Dead,” the TV series that shows people coping with life in a post-apocalyptic world inhabited by zombies, is a ratings hit, but in the small town where filming takes place, feelings are mixed.
> 
> With as many as 14 million Americans tuning in to the AMC show on Sunday nights, the show has become so popular that fans known as "Walker Stalkers” are now flocking to Senoia, Georgia, which has served as the setting for the show's Alexandria and Woodbury.
> 
> While many of the town’s residents are happy about the influx of tourists and the money they spend, others aren't so happy about the tourists, or the show's security.
> 
> “You walk along and people tell you not to stop and take pictures, but it's, like, this is my community,” Tracy Boyle told ABC News.
> ...


https://gma.yahoo.com/residents-geor...c-news-tv.html

----------


## CPUd

> I had that thought too, especially since they saved Judith from her comic book fate earlier in the series.


This could work, though there was a clue in the previous episode that suggests Maggie may name the baby (I guess she could do this either way, dead or alive).  Carol was pleading not to hurt Maggie, so later Maggie got her shirt slashed, and it was a relief when we see it didn't hurt her.  The last few episodes there were a number of discussions about wanting to keep Maggie safe, not letting her go out on runs, etc.

Comic spoiler:

* *





The clue from the TV show is that the woman with the tattoo tells Maggie it was her father's name.  Maggie names her baby Hershel.

Killing the baby would be a major shocker.  Aside from the obvious, Negan in the comic story decides specifically not to kill Maggie because he is concerned it would tarnish his image.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> A couple quoted about the finale:
> 
> Andrew Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I felt sick to my stomach when I read the script. It was the first day  in the whole six years of working on The Walking Dead that I was late  for work because I woke up in the middle of the night and I couldnt get  back to sleep. I was so angry and frustrated and I felt sick. And that  was just after reading it.
> ...


Lucille is coming ...



I'm not gonna bet on who "gets the honor," though. I know who it was in the comics, but they change those things up and shuffle them around in the TV show. For example, in the comics it was Dale (not Bob) who got et by Gareth & Co., it was Carl who killed Ben (not Carol who killed Lizzie), and Andrea was still alive after the great Battle of Hilltop Colony. (That was where I stopped reading because I didn't want to get too far ahead of the show. Looks like it's about time to go back & start reading again ...)

----------


## Suzanimal

I could watch an hour of Daryl sitting there listening to Eugene and Abraham argue and make up. 

"You know how to bite a dick Eugene. 
I mean that with the upmost of respect" ~Abraham

I think I rewound that scene three times.

----------


## CPUd

> Lucille is coming ...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna bet on who "gets the honor," though. I know who it was in the comics, but they change those things up and shuffle them around in the TV show. For example, in the comics it was Dale (not Bob) who got et by Gareth & Co., it was Carl who killed Ben (not Carol who killed Lizzie), and Andrea was still alive after the great Battle of Hilltop Colony. (That was where I stopped reading because I didn't want to get too far ahead of the show. Looks like it's about time to go back & start reading again ...)


Yep, they do it again tonight:

----------


## CPUd

Eugene has his "moment" (the ammo factory could be a game changer, too):



This was from #98, we meet Lucille in #100.  The next 2 episodes may be the biggest in the show's history.

----------


## angelatc

Whats up with Carol?  Back at the prison, she was killing her fellow survivors as a precautionary maneuver, but now she's decided she can't kill any more? 

 This is one of those times when I seem to be out of sync with the world.  I never liked her character (not as much as Suz hates Glen but ....) and was annoyed when she returned.  But she sort of redeemed herself and I was beginning to like her, then this? Now I am annoyed again.  

Another question:  who got the arrow in the eye in the comics?  Abraham?

----------


## elfroggo

> Whats up with Carol?  Back at the prison, she was killing her fellow survivors as a precautionary maneuver, but now she's decided she can't kill any more? 
> 
>  This is one of those times when I seem to be out of sync with the world.  I never liked her character (not as much as Suz hates Glen but ....) and was annoyed when she returned.  But she sort of redeemed herself and I was beginning to like her, then this? Now I am annoyed again.  
> 
> *Another question:  who got the arrow in the eye in the comics?  Abraham?*


Yes it was Abe in the comics that took the arrow.

----------


## CPUd

I heard a rumor somewhere that Kirkman regretted killing off Abraham when he did, because he would have worked out well for a future story arc.  He collaborates with the show, so we may see some of those ideas play out.

----------


## CPUd

> Whats up with Carol?  Back at the prison, she was killing her fellow survivors as a precautionary maneuver, but now she's decided she can't kill any more? 
> 
>  This is one of those times when I seem to be out of sync with the world.  I never liked her character (not as much as Suz hates Glen but ....) and was annoyed when she returned.  But she sort of redeemed herself and I was beginning to like her, then this? Now I am annoyed again.  
> 
> Another question:  who got the arrow in the eye in the comics?  Abraham?


She realized she was afraid to kill, but still believes the group must kill to protect what they have; so there is a conflict.  Morgan told her she was not a killer, she didn't like to kill.  Then in episode 13, she met her alter ego who was pretty much bragging about the people she killed, even though that woman was not a killer either.  Carol saw that's what happens to people who are not killers, but do so out of necessity.  The conversation with Daryl was sort of a final confirmation to her that she would end up like that if she stayed with the group.  It's a dumb decision though, there were 2 people in last night's episode who are much more valuable to the group when they are not fighting.

----------


## Carlybee

> I could watch an hour of Daryl sitting there listening to Eugene and Abraham argue and make up. 
> 
> "You know how to bite a $#@! Eugene. 
> I mean that with the upmost of respect" ~Abraham
> 
> I think I rewound that scene three times.


I laughed so hard at that line

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

They stole my favorite character. Carol the practical killer. She baked cookies and slaughtered in cold blood. Now she's back to pathetic whiny Carol. So disappointed.

----------


## angelatc

> They stole, my favorite character. Carol the practical killer. She baked cookies and slaughtered in cold blood. Now she's back to pathetic whiny Carol. So disappointed.


Yes, thank you.  I just do not understand the metamorphosis.

----------


## staerker



----------


## Brian4Liberty

Goodbye Daryl.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 







> Goodbye Daryl.




I ought to neg you for that.

Don't worry Daryl, I'll nurse you back to health.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## angelatc

> Goodbye Daryl.


 He's on the Talking Dead sofa next week.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Two weeks in a row these guys get the drop on Daryl. Daryl has lost his mojo.

----------


## elfroggo

Daryl is gonna be fine, he was only shot in the shoulder.

----------


## Carlybee

Seen on Social media:

"Please let us see Darryl once with clean hair before you kill him."

----------


## Suzanimal

> Seen on Social media:
> 
> "Please let us see Darryl once with clean hair naked before you kill him."

----------


## Carlybee

>

----------


## angelatc

So,I do not have any spoilers - just speculation - about who is going to meet a gruesome death via Lucille.  

If I were gambling, I'd put my money on Carol.  The reason I think this is ... the actress, Melissa McBride left the show once, only to be brought back.  I do not know if she left the show willingly but she has a lot of other acting jobs, so I think maybe she is ready to move on.  

Carol, the character, has taken out two pretty big groups of Negan's people.  

So that's my hunch, which usually plays out wrong because I suck at these things.  (I know I can probably find a spoiler out there if I look, but that's not fun.)

----------


## CPUd

It may not mean anything, but the grapevine says Norman Reedus just got lead in a new AMC show (non-zombie related), in its early stages of development. 

It would suck if we don't find out who gets Lucille'd until season 7 (what people assume the major cliffhanger is going to be).  Won't be Maggie, because she just got the "new Maggie" haircut (unless this was a major fakeout), Enid the turtle eater most likely is becoming Maggie and Glenn's adopted daughter (in the original story, this is Sophia who died in season 2 on the show).  It will probably be one of the original 5 characters, which means Glenn, Daryl or Carol.  Maybe 1 more, like Sasha, Aaron or Michonne.  I don't think Daryl will be out there with the rest of the group in the final scene.

"Major cliffhanger" if not who Negan kills, could be whether or not Maggie lives after (speculation) someone cuts out the zombified fetus.

Or Morgan with the horse; the dude they chased who was looking for the horse was wearing body armor.  There is another group we haven't met yet who wears body armor and rides on horseback (they look kinda like knights).  Jesus knows who they are, they live in DC.  Morgan could stumble onto their castle, since the photos show him riding into what looks like an urban environment.  Their leader also has a badass tiger:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yes, thank you.  I just do not understand the metamorphosis.


Seems to be a popular device in series these days. Have the characters change personalities over time. Good guys become bad, bad guys become good, and then do it all over again.




> 


Deal if it includes Rosita. (That would be another of Daryl's failings...)

----------


## Suzanimal

> Deal if it includes Rosita.


Hell yeah, she's hawt! I wouldn't mind seeing that.





> (That would be another of Daryl's failings...)


People don't seem to be having much sexy time in the zombie apocalypse. Kinda strange since there's nothing else to do.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Suzanimal

> I figured it was aimed somewhere else ... payback for the pain that Eugene had inflicted the previous week.




I ought to neg you for that.

----------


## CPUd

> I figured it was aimed somewhere else ... payback for the pain that Eugene had inflicted the previous week.


Reedus confirmed that was Daryl's blood, but he also said the "gonna be alright" line could have been out of sequence.  And he said Dwight shot in self-defense, because he knew if he let Daryl turn around he was a goner.  He hinted that Dwight is not 100% bad guy, there is still some good in him (which we kinda already know from their first encounter).  So in summary, Reedus didn't tell us a damn thing.  But when the actors do interviews and talk about what is going on in the characters' heads, what they say usually turns out to be something revealed in the next 1 or 2 episodes.

----------


## angelatc

> Seems to be a popular device in series these days. Have the characters change personalities over time. Good guys become bad, bad guys become good, and then do it all over again.


Oh I get that!  But I didn't see a catalyst for it.  Like, I understand Rick's evolved position on Carol's prison kills.  Or why Darryl is on  his rampage.  

But Carol grabbed a cross from a zombie, and got religion? Not getting it.

----------


## Aratus

is there any way the bulk of the back splatter comes from a fresh zombie
 or some thug lunging at Daryl, even if he has a very  bad shoulder wound?

----------


## CPUd

> Oh I get that!  But I didn't see a catalyst for it.  Like, I understand Rick's evolved position on Carol's prison kills.  Or why Darryl is on  his rampage.  
> 
> But Carol grabbed a cross from a zombie, and got religion? Not getting it.


It didn't happen that fast, it started around the beginning of season 6.  The Carol we see now is the true Carol who started fading away when she lost her daughter.  The "look at the flowers" Carol was just a role she took out of necessity.  By the time she was captured by the Savior women, she already knew (via conflict with Morgan) in her heart she wanted to get back to the true Carol.  In her mind though, she believes she cannot do that and still be useful to the group.  Then she leaves and sees it is no different on the road alone, she can't escape it.  The cross is more a symbol of the true Carol, not necessarily religion.  She had the cross in one hand, a gun in the other to illustrate her conflict.  Now one of the Savior guys have it, which means he took away her ability to be her true self.

That is a good setup for killing her off, too.

----------


## Pizzo

I agree with CPUd that Carol and Morgan wind up at the Kingdom.  Still not sure who gets Lucilled.

----------


## angelatc

Well, that was a commercial-filled hour and a half of my life I'll never get back.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well, that was a commercial-filled hour and a half of my life I'll never get back.


I was bummed. I rewound that last scene quite a few times to try and figure it out.

please be glenn, please be glenn, please be glenn

----------


## CPUd

BITCH NUTS

----------


## CPUd

> Well, that was a commercial-filled hour and a half of my life I'll never get back.


20-30 minutes of that was FTWD promos.

----------


## kahless

> I was bummed. I rewound that last scene quite a few times to try and figure it out.
> 
> please be glenn, please be glenn, please be glenn


Who did not appear in the "Eeny Meeny Miny Moe"?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Who did not appear in the "Eeny Meeny Miny Moe"?


I need to rewatch. Good catch!

----------


## Lucille

I haven't watched it yet but I've been spoiling it this morning reading PTV (I read comic spoilers at wikia long ago).  Anyways, someone isolated the voices in a short clip and you can pretty much tell who got it from that.  If you're not into totally annoying and unnecessary cliffhangers, click show.


* *




After listening to the audio and isolating the voices, I think it's Glenn:

https://soundcloud.com/spinxella/glenn-maggie

Negan: "Oh!"

Glenn: "Maggie!"    (0:10 mark)

Negan: "Taking it like a Champ!"

Maggie: "Glenn!"    (0:17 mark)

----------


## CPUd

Big mistake with the cliffhanger, people are pissed off, but not as much since (the idea of a cliffhanger) was leaked several months ago and people were ready for it.  Gimple on Talking Dead said they got tricky with the editing because he knows people will "Zapruder" it, but Kirkman said there may be a couple hints.  This was right before they went into a bunch of BS about how awesome cliffhangers are.  I didn't like Negan at first, but by the end of the scene I was sold.  It's not the same without him using some version of '$#@!' in every sentence, but take that out and that last scene was ripped nearly verbatim from the comic.  Because of that, I'd be surprised if it wasn't Glenn or a distant second, Eugene.

Eugene has a major role in the coming story arc, if you notice only some of the Savior had firearms, the Hilltop and the Kingdom use spears.  This is due to ammo being scarce, and the Saviors are taking what little is left from the other groups.  Eugene starts the ammo factory in the original story, giving Alexandria a huge advantage for trade and self-defense.  Eugene gave Rick the ammo "recipe" on the show, so he could now be killed off without losing that part of the story.

Other than the cliffhanger, I liked it.  Not the "best ever" they were hyping it up to be, but a lot of good moments.  The constant roadblocks were well done- starting with the first one with Trevor where there were 7 or 8 of them, and Rick's group was supremely confident in dealing with them.  Then they became more menacing as they were tightening the noose around the RV, and the confidence eroded away.  The last roadblock where there were 20 or 30 standing on their vehicles was very tense, seems similar to _Jeepers Creepers_ where the intensity builds while they are trying to get away from the truck.

The Carol and Morgan scenes were all right.  They seem to have found a middle ground. Morgan was in a position where he couldn't save her by hitting the guy with his mop handle, and Carol was ultimately saved by the guy from the barn who would have been dead if Morgan let Rick shoot him.  Those guys were definitely from The Kingdom, so next season there will be another friendly group and major character introduced.  7A will be about dealing with the new groups, 7B and maybe into season 8 should be All Out War.

----------


## angelatc

I think the cliffhanger was a miss on several levels.  We don't get to hate Negan as much as we should because we are distracted.  Also, they spent a couple months "leaking" remarks like, "it was so hard to film that last scene I couldn't sleep at night."  I think it's fan abuse to stop when they did.  And watching Talking Dead, it was pretty clear the creators were very detached from the fans.  They insisted that because this story was about Rick it was important to stop it where they did, because the death actually opens up another arc, and therefore belongs in the next episode.

Please.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It may have been over-hyped.

----------


## CPUd

> I think the cliffhanger was a miss on several levels.  We don't get to hate Negan as much as we should because we are distracted.  Also, they spent a couple months "leaking" remarks like, "it was so hard to film that last scene I couldn't sleep at night."  I think it's fan abuse to stop when they did.  And watching Talking Dead, it was pretty clear the creators were very detached from the fans.  They insisted that because this story was about Rick it was important to stop it where they did, because the death actually opens up another arc, and therefore belongs in the next episode.
> 
> Please.


I think they understand the fan base, but have a weird fascination with using gimmicks while being $#@!s and insisting they don't use gimmicks.  The actors were hyping it as usual, but I sorta get what they were saying about how hard it was for them to do this episode.  Many of them like Andrew Lincoln are method actors, and for emotional scenes they try to keep the same emotion level between takes.  JDM talked about it last night, it took 2 nights to film the final scene, it was his first day on the set, and while he had 90% of the screen time, they stayed in character all night, even when they were off camera.  I think the rest of that scene may have been in the script and possibly they filmed it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I haven't watched it yet but I've been spoiling it this morning reading PTV (I read comic spoilers at wikia long ago).  Anyways, someone isolated the voices in a short clip and you can pretty much tell who got it from that.  If you're not into totally annoying and unnecessary cliffhangers, click show.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After listening to the audio and isolating the voices, I think it's Glenn:
> ...



* *




YAY!!!

----------


## CPUd

I think Daryl is safe.  His other AMC show is a summer show they were promoting the hell out of last night.

----------


## angelatc

> I think they understand the fan base, but have a weird fascination with using gimmicks while being $#@!s and insisting they don't use gimmicks.  The actors were hyping it as usual, but I sorta get what they were saying about how hard it was for them to do this episode.  Many of them like Andrew Lincoln are method actors, and for emotional scenes they try to keep the same emotion level between takes.  JDM talked about it last night, it took 2 nights to film the final scene, it was his first day on the set, and while he had 90% of the screen time, they stayed in character all night, even when they were off camera.  I think the rest of that scene may have been in the script and possibly they filmed it.


Thats interesting for the wonks, and a discussion that certainly belongs on "Inside the Actor's Studio."   Turning it into press release, though - I view that as intentional deception.

----------


## CPUd

> Thats interesting for the wonks, and a discussion that certainly belongs on "Inside the Actor's Studio."   Turning it into press release, though - I view that as intentional deception.


They definitely demonstrate a pattern, I'm not putting a lot of stock into what they say about it anymore.  Last month Kirkman flat out lied about something in the comic and pretty much told people to get over it.

----------


## CPUd

> I think the rest of that scene may have been in the script and possibly they filmed it.


or not.




> Chandler Riggs was not exaggerating: he has no idea who died in The Walking Dead's Season 6 finale even though he was there, because the death wasn't shot.
> 
> In an interview with The Hollywood Reporter, The Walking Dead's executive producer/Season 6 finale director/makeup guru Greg Nicotero was cagey about almost everything related to the future of the show. He answered "I don't know" to questions about whether Negan's victim will return at all, Maggie's health, what's the deal with Morgan's body-armored new friends, and how closely the seventh season will follow the "All Out War" arc from the comics, but he did confirm one almost unbelievable thing: The finale death hasn't been filmed yet.
> 
> When asked by The Hollywood Reporter's Lesley Goldberg what he could say about who was killed off, Nicotero said, "We have not filmed it yet and I don't know if the person knows yet or not."
> 
> This death is such a big secret that not only is the creative team behind The Walking Dead willing to recreate the precise logistical conditions of the last scene of Season 6, they may even be keeping it a secret from the person most affected by the to-be-revealed death.
> 
> Nicotero also confirmed that he'll be directing the Season 7 premiere, whose shoot is "coming up quickly," so that death will be shot soon enough.




http://www.tvguide.com/news/the-walk...en-filmed-yet/



EW interview with Greg Nicotero looks promising:




> *You have a second version of this scene with Negan-like cursing, right?*
> We had to shoot two versions — we had to shoot the Blu-ray version, which had a lot of the swearing and a lot of Negan’s colorful language, and then we had to shoot the broadcast version. So when you get the DVD or the Blu-ray version, that will have the full Negan speech from the graphic novel.
> 
> 
> *
> I was wondering whether you were going to try and squeak part of that unrated version onto TV or not, and try and see if there was any wiggle room with AMC*.
> We’re still bound by our standards and practices. We had tried to get away with it when Rick was in the train car and he says, “They don’t know who they’re screwing with.” The options hurt the sequence. We didn’t want to take away from that moment. Even when I did my director’s cut I actually put the Blu-ray cut of the scene into my director’s cut because I thought it was so powerful that I wanted Kirkman and Gale and everyone to see what the sequence looked like with the momentum of Negan’s speech in there. I know Jeffrey and I both kind of preferred that version, it just felt better to be able to say swear words.

----------


## elfroggo

A cliffhanger at this point of the story, such an important and iconic moment for the group and their future, is just stupid. The spoiler sites will have it figured out by June at the latest and the emotional kill shot will be blunted for much of the audience. Had they revealed the victim, they still could have had some sort of cliffhanger by leaving Maggies fate in the balance, Carols fate, and so on.  There was a lot happening.

----------


## staerker

> I agree with CPUd that Carol and Morgan wind up at the Kingdom.  *Still not sure who gets Lucilled.*


We probably won't know until the second or third episode of the next season, like the whole Glenn thing.

They'll have an episode or two on the Kingdom, and maybe another backstory with a goat.

edit: Though, if they do that, it'll probably mean it was Glenn, and they'll think they're pretty clever.

----------


## Carlybee

This hasn't been my favorite season. I actually think it could have been Maggie who was Lucilled.

----------


## CPUd

> We probably won't know until the second or third episode of the next season, like the whole Glenn thing.
> 
> They'll have an episode or two on the Kingdom, and maybe another backstory with a goat.
> 
> edit: Though, if they do that, it'll probably mean it was Glenn, and they'll think they're pretty clever.


Shiva the tiger will now be played by Tabitha the goat:

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

meh, getting a little burnt out on this whole show. It turned into LOST.

----------


## specsaregood

> Morgan was in a position where he couldn't save her by hitting the guy with his mop handle,


So I recently started to learn how to use the "jo-staff".  The other day, DW saw it and asked what it was and I explained to her what it was and that I had been practicing/training with it.   What was her response?

Her: _So you got yourself a mop handle?_

Me: _yeah, pretty much._

----------


## CPUd

Khary Payton as Ezekiel



Shiva also confirmed.  It will be a mix of CGI and animatronics.
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/07/28...hoto-interview


The tiger is near the end of this season 7 trailer:

----------


## CPUd

Scene from the premiere:

----------


## Valli6

Anti-Hillary 'Walking Dead' Posters Surface in Los Angeles
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...ry-walking-dea

----------


## tommyrp12

RIP Abraham and Glen.

----------


## Suzanimal

> RIP Abraham and Glen.


Sucks about Abraham but I'm not too broken up over Glen.

----------


## tommyrp12

> Sucks about Abraham but I'm not too broken up over Glen.


To me I assumed they would both be in it for the long haul. I think the team, however resourceful and resilient they may be suffered a huge loss. It will be interesting to see how they deal with this sadistic bastard Negan.

----------


## CPUd

> To me I assumed they would both be in it for the long haul. I think the team, however resourceful and resilient they may be suffered a huge loss. It will be interesting to see how they deal with this sadistic bastard Negan.


They won't be able to on their own, I think that's what the first half of season 7 will be about.

At least Daryl landed a solid lick before it was all over.

----------


## tommyrp12

> They won't be able to on their own, I think that's what the first half of season 7 will be about.
> 
> At least Daryl landed a solid lick before it was all over.


Daryl can handle himself, being kidnapped seems like it's not even a blip on his radar, he is well acclimated to the zombie apocalypse. 

I'm going to say the horse riding guys and Alexandria residents team up. 

I'm also watching The Talking Dead and I might just buy a flask with some Abraham Ford quotes on it.

----------


## jllundqu

This $#@! was unreal.  I've seen some $#@!ed up $#@! on TV but this was right up there.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Abraham was predictable. They never seemed to find a meaningful plot or role for him once his quest was over. Glenn? Too bad they lost another original, but he had the same problem. He was kind of being written out.

The between season wait dampened the whole impact. It was too long, and unless someone recently rewatched the previous season, or at least the cliffhanger, the tension and storyline details were lost.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Abraham was predictable. They never seemed to find a meaningful plot or role for him once his quest was over. Glenn? Too bad they lost another original, but he had the same problem. He was kind of being written out.

The between season wait dampened the whole impact. It was too long, and unless someone recently rewatched the previous season, or at least the cliffhanger, the tension and storyline details were lost.

----------


## jllundqu

Neegan is a baaaaaaaaad man.  I don't see how Rick and Co. do anything other than be his little workers for the whole season.  

On a side note...  I was kind of hoping the writers would start to hint at some answers to the zombie thing.... they kicked it around on earlier seasons.  They also need to play around with an eventual ending.... but the way things are going, everyone dies in the end.

----------


## angelatc

> Sucks about Abraham but I'm not too broken up over Glen.


As an introvert, I find it hard to call people.  But last night, when that happened, my reaction was "OMG! If had Suz's number I would call her right now! Her wish came true!"




> Abraham was predictable. They never seemed to find a meaningful plot or role for him once his quest was over. Glenn? Too bad they lost another original, but he had the same problem. He was kind of being written out.
> 
> The between season wait dampened the whole impact. It was too long, and unless someone recently rewatched the previous season, or at least the cliffhanger, the tension and storyline details were lost.


DH thought it would be Abraham for two reasons - he was the biggest man there.  Psychologically speaking it would make sense to take him down for effect.  And the writers had left him in a good place - he was happy, having made some changes in his personal life.  

I thought it would be Glen, because canon.

The cliffhanger stuff though - meh.  Would have been better if they had given us the death we expected, then left us wondering if Daryl was also a goner over the summer.

----------


## Suzanimal

> As an introvert, I find it hard to call people.  But last night, when that happened, my reaction was "OMG! If had Suz's number I would call her right now! Her wish came true!"
> 
> ...


HAHA! I have it on DVR but I haven't watched it yet. I was going to find out if Glen died first. I decided that I was done with TWD if Glen survived.

----------


## Carlybee

I liked Glen. This was rough to watch on many levels. Honestly kind of made me not want to watch it anymore.

----------


## Suzanimal

I finally watched it. Negan was right, Glen's eye was gross. I kinda wish he'd killed Carl, too. He's offically moved into my least favorite spot - unless Maggie whines the rest of the season...she could end up being more annoying than Carl.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Sucks about Abraham but I'm not too broken up over Glen.





> I decided that I was done with TWD if Glen survived.


 Neg-rep for Glen-hate ...

----------


## CPUd

> Neegan is a baaaaaaaaad man.  I don't see how Rick and Co. do anything other than be his little workers for the whole season.  
> 
> On a side note...  I was kind of hoping the writers would start to hint at some answers to the zombie thing.... they kicked it around on earlier seasons.  They also need to play around with an eventual ending.... but the way things are going, everyone dies in the end.


My guess is that Rick dies in issue #200 of the comics (would be published in 2020), and Carl is revealed as the main character.  This could be a good place to end the TV show, it gives them 3-5 more seasons, depending on how they write it.  I don't think they can keep JDM as Negan for more than 2 or 3 seasons, he's probably the highest-profile actor they have in the current cast.  I can't see many in the original cast and crew wanting to go beyond 12 seasons on such a physically demanding show like this.

So far, there's been no indication in the comics or TV show since they introduced Eugene that they are interested in exploring the zombie virus and potential cure.  I would not be surprised if one day they just discover that babies are being born immune.  That would give them 8-16 episodes to wind the show down by killing off the remaining zombies and making lotsa babies.

Of course, the zombies aren't really the main threat right now.

----------


## CPUd

> I finally watched it. Negan was right, Glen's eye was gross. I kinda wish he'd killed Carl, too. He's offically moved into my least favorite spot - unless Maggie whines the rest of the season...she could end up being more annoying than Carl.


Maggie is going to be badass.  Notice she has lost the most, and was the first one to stand up at the end.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Neg-rep for Glen-hate ...


#TeamNegan

----------


## CPUd

> #TeamNegan


He looks a lot like Kevin Durand, who has been in almost every action show ever, and also read for the part of Negan:

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## TheTexan

At least Sasha died

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The garbage people who couldn't really speak never made sense at all. Who were they before the zombie apocalypse? Some kind of hidden, backwoods, garbage dump inbreds who worship Yoda?

----------


## CPUd

> The garbage people who couldn't really speak never made sense at all. Who were they before the zombie apocalypse? Some kind of hidden, backwoods, garbage dump inbreds who worship Yoda?


When they first met, she said they had been forced to change their ways to survive.  Mostly we see them using nonverbal language with each other, so they probably don't speak much unless they have to deal with other groups.   They could be a preview of the Whisperers, but if that's the case, we may not see them at all in season 8.  Whisperers are quirky but also brutal.

----------


## sam1952

This had to be the biggest pile of crap to date from TWD. Talk about jumping the shark. lol, I'm "really" excited for next season

----------


## CaptUSA

> This had to be the biggest pile of crap to date from TWD. Talk about jumping the shark. lol, I'm "really" excited for next season


Right?!  An hour and a half and all that happened was a rebuffed take-over of Alexandria?  The Saviors run away til next season?  So exciting

----------


## phill4paul

So who left the toy soldier with "Didn't know?" Dwight?

  NVM: Yep, it was Dwight.

----------


## CPUd

> So who left the toy soldier with "Didn't know?" Dwight?
> 
>   NVM: Yep, it was Dwight.


yeah, Dwight is the guy into wood carving.  Daryl knew it from when they first met, and also when he went into Dwight's room and saw the chess set.

----------


## angelatc

> Right?!  An hour and a half and all that happened was a rebuffed take-over of Alexandria?  The Saviors run away til next season?  So exciting


I think it was better than last years fiasco.

----------


## Carlybee

I was worried it was going to end with Negan swinging that bat. At least he's on the defensive.

----------


## sam1952

It would have been better if Sasha had ripped Negan's face off.. Lol, that would have been epic

----------


## Occam's Banana

Ross Marquand is the guy who plays Aaron on TWD.

(h/t Bob Murphy: http://consultingbyrpm.com/blog/2017...pressions.html)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkouoKU5n0U



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFXTxQPV79w



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTtngvXEOHg

----------


## CPUd



----------


## tommyrp12

COORRRLLLLLS  DEAD! Well he got bit.

----------


## tommyrp12

High expectations for this season or nah? I'm hoping the show moves past the saviors and on to something else. Anything else.

----------


## CaptUSA

Damn, it took that kid forever to die!  Hope that annoying little $#@! doesn’t come back in cameos and dream sequences.  Just move on.

----------

